# Team #4 - Out 4 Blood



## 12-Ringer

Welcome to the 19th Annual AT Deer Contest!
Below is your team for the 2022-2023 season. These contests are designed for everyone to have fun and not take things too seriously. Let's all have a safe and successful season! Use this thread for discussion purposes, sharing trail cam pictures, etc. amongst your team members. After your team has a majority on a team name, have one member of your team post the team name in the Team Name thread. 

Remember the 4 S's = Shoot Straight, Stay Safe
Good luck everyone
Joe


blazinsoles4​damathews4​deermasher4​Fire25274​hawkdriver554​irishhacker4​John-in-VA4​ks_kiwi4​MNmike4​MSWV4​mtn. archer4​Predator4​superslamsam4​tyepsu4​XxOHIOARCHERxX4​


----------



## hawkdriver55

Howdy fellas! Hunting SC NC. Not sure if I can make Missouri this year. In the middle of a house build. Will be hunting mostly new property public and private. I have no idea what quality of deer I will offer the team this year, but can tell you I will put the time in the woods. Starting from scratch with new places. 
Good to see some names I know on our team. 

good luck fellas and let’s have a fun and safe fall season.


----------



## tyepsu

Hey all. Checking in from northeast Ohio. I'll be hunting Kentucky, Ohio and Pennsylvania this year.


----------



## Fire2527

Checking in. Had pretty good luck last year in NC, SC and Missouri. Hoping to do it again this year. 50-50 on public vs private. Good luck everyone


----------



## hawkdriver55

Fire2527 said:


> Checking in. Had pretty good luck last year in NC, SC and Missouri. Hoping to do it again this year. 50-50 on public vs private. Good luck everyone


3 bucks in 3 states in 3 months. Yep that was "pretty good". You had an outstanding year last year!!!!


----------



## blazinsoles

Checking from NW Ohio. Will be primarily hunting a small private tract close to home but likely will make the trip southeast for some public land aggravation.


----------



## irishhacker

Checking in from sw Ohio

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Predator

Checking in from IL - hunt the NW part of state. Looking forward to it guys!


----------



## ks_kiwi

Checking in from KS
I'm an old-timer now I guess  but I recognize a few names here even though I don't get on AT that much anymore.
There are some nice deer on cam already and we'll all have stories to share. Post 'em up!


----------



## John-in-VA

Hello everyone I'm in for another year .I hunt in VA for the most part .I'm retired and I hunt a lot .I have had to use a x bow the last couple years now ,my shoulder is messed up .I fill all of my tags every year ,not always big bucks but I'm good for a 100 points .Good luck everyone.John


----------



## hawkdriver55

Welcome to the party John and Kiwi! Its cool to be on the team with some folks from past teams together. 
I have some cameras on some new public remote spots I will check at the end of the month. I have some private spots that have a few bucks showing up but nothing impressive.
I have been seeing a couple of really nice bucks on a regular basis at night flying back into the airport. (waiting on the green light from the airport manager for permission to hunt)


----------



## hawkdriver55

KS Kiwi it is hard to believe that those are the same animals that we have here in the southeast. Those midwest deer are just monsters.


----------



## ks_kiwi

I hear ya Hawk but those pics in velvet always get me drooling and once they slim up it's a reality check


----------



## hawkdriver55

ks_kiwi said:


> I hear ya Hawk but those pics in velvet always get me drooling and once they slim up it's a reality check


Yep Chris sends my pics every year of those bucks out there before they drop velvet. There is some shrinkage for sure. But those things are beast compared to the NC/SC goats I chase.


----------



## hawkdriver55

Team in looking pretty good. Got some good states on here.


----------



## tyepsu

When is everyone's season starting? Heading to Kentucky labor day week for a dyi hunt on public land with my dad and uncle. Can't wait. Ohio starts September 24th and Pennsylvania October 1st.


----------



## blazinsoles

Yep. Coming in the 24th for four short months. Old timer that owns the land did not double crop beans. Left about 15 acres for the grass to grow in cut wheat. Place was pretty awesome the last time he done this. Provided lots of bedding cover outside of the timber. 

Moved a couple of cameras around to see whats lurking. Will probably pull cards near the middle of September. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ks_kiwi

Any team name suggestions?
FourScore?
Four-Tune Favors The Old 
Four The Win?
*** - What The Four?


----------



## hawkdriver55

I start Sep 15 My mountain spots start Oct 1

Four The WIN sounds good to me.


----------



## MSWV

Checking in from WV. Hope everyone has a good season!! Ive been running cameras hard and have some decent ones Ill be after.


----------



## hawkdriver55

MSWV said:


> Checking in from WV. Hope everyone has a good season!! Ive been running cameras hard and have some decent ones Ill be after.


welcome!!!! Post up those trail camera pics


----------



## hawkdriver55

A little Monday morning art project. Those hawk sticks look familiar Kiwi????


----------



## MSWV

Heres a couple 10s that is living close to one of my best stands. I passed on both these bucks last year but theyve put on a few this year. I have another couple nice ones that Ive been getting on a Tactacam but the pics are kinda blurry until I pull the card. the 2nd pic was taken from 200 yards away with my vortex and phone skope.


----------



## MSWV

I always feel like a JV guy around all the midwesterners!!


----------



## hawkdriver55

MSWV said:


> I always feel like a JV guy around all the midwesterners!!


LOL try living in SC, the land of 700,000 deer and 99% of them the size of dogs.


----------



## deermasher

Deermasher from Iowa checking in...hoping for a good solid year


----------



## hawkdriver55

SO I went to check the cameras at the new property. One week and nothing but bears on all the cameras. This big 400+ lber ripped the top right off the feeder. The clamps were locked. He just bent the clamps until the lid came off. This is an Issue on my deer hunting plans.


----------



## XxOHIOARCHERxX

Checking in late from central Ohio. Nice to see you all and let’s win this!! Just got my cameras out Sunday but already seeing potential shooters.


----------



## damathews

Hey all! Checking in from Central Minnesota here. I'll be doing a little bit of hunting up near north Dakota as well. It's not looking to hopefull here, most of the big ones were taken in rifle last year. But there should be a few 3 year olds. 400 acres of private 

Sent from my SM-G781V using Tapatalk


----------



## damathews

Quick question first year in this competition. How is the scoring done? And I like the name "four the win"

Sent from my SM-G781V using Tapatalk


----------



## deermasher

damathews said:


> Quick question first year in this competition. How is the scoring done? And I like the name "four the win"
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781V using Tapatalk


50 points for a doe and green gross for your buck. you can enter a a 2nd buck instead of a doe but it will only 50 points


----------



## damathews

deermasher said:


> 50 points for a doe and green gross for your buck. you can enter a a 2nd buck instead of a doe but it will only 50 points


Thanks!

Sent from my SM-G781V using Tapatalk


----------



## deermasher

Not a real clear pic but taken in early July. So he may have potential


----------



## damathews

Wide boy

Sent from my SM-G781V using Tapatalk


----------



## deermasher

Any team name is good by me. It would be nice to come up with something original.


----------



## tyepsu

I'm good with whatever name is chosen. Kind of like Four the Win. 

Been doing the contest for a few years now. I noticed that it seems most teams there's a handful of hunters that go all season without shooting a deer or just stop getting on AT to participate in the contest. If you look at the scores most seasons, if everyone just shot 2 doe, which would be 100 points, that would get the team close to the top. Add in a few bucks and we have a good chance of winning it. Looks like quite a few of us midwest guys on the team. Let's get some big bucks !!


----------



## blazinsoles

Agree. Participation makes this much more enjoyable. Unfortunately i can count my chickens before they hatch. I feel confident ill have the chance for 50 points minimum. Anything else will be icing on the cake. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MSWV

I should be good for 150 or so. Ive been playing for several years also & its always more fun for everyone to stay active. Im also good for any team name but I think "Four the win" has been used a time or two. Anyone care to put a list together to vote on? 
"AT Legends"
"CB Killers"
"Dead in Hand"


----------



## Predator

A few early pics:


----------



## MSWV

Good bucks Predator! Ive been having a hard time getting trail cam pics of the bucks in my areas. I have 2 shooter bucks that Ive actually seen within a couple hundred yards of my mineral but no pics of them. I added corn this week but now Im only getting bears ..

Anyone on the team doing any filming? We are hoping to kick off a youtube channel this fall!


----------



## John-in-VA

I don't run cameras anymore ,tired of getting pic's of nice bucks and never seeing them .My Urban season starts Sept 3 rd I can only shoot doe until our reg season opens first sat in Oct .


----------



## MNmike

Checking in.
I'll be hunting my homestead in east central MN mostly.
Maybe a trip to my land in the NE part of the state.
Got some good bucks on camera this year. But who knows once we get into October.


----------



## MNmike

MN starts September 17th and runs to the end of the year.
I have taken the last 2 weeks of October, and 1st week of November off this year.
Seeded my food plot about 10 days ago. The clover and turnips are sprouted and growing and hope to have a good food source come frost.
I get mostly travel thru with bucks. Though I do have a couple does that are year round residents on my 30.
Early this summer in the back yard.


----------



## MNmike

Hope to keep seeing this guy. He beds down 1/4 mile up the road from me seen him during the daytime.


----------



## deermasher

How many more guys to check in? I agree having a full team participation is important.


----------



## MSWV

Nice Buck Mike! Good deal John. I have to wait till the end of september for season! 

Hey Guys how bout, "The team to watch out Four"


----------



## Predator

A few other options

"Top Guns 4"
"Will Hunt 4 Points"
or
"Will Hunt 4 Points (and food)"
"Out Four Blood"


----------



## Predator

deermasher said:


> How many more guys to check in? I agree having a full team participation is important.


I'm showing we have 13 of 15 checked in.
Missing the following 2:
mtn.archer
superslamsam

Edit: Sent them each a PM as a reminder


----------



## deermasher

I like "out 4 blood"


----------



## mtn. archer

Checking in from Virginia. October 2nd starts the season for me. Sorry for checking in late been slammed at work haven't had alot of free time. Thanks predator for the reminder


----------



## mtn. archer

Out 4 blood sounds good to me


----------



## blazinsoles

I'm indifferent on name as I can't think of anything stellar. Cell cam is not getting any action as I placed it. Probably will sneak out to move it around this weekend. Its not like the deer don't have 400 sq miles of row crops to eat in my county.... They just eat from their beds in this hot weather around here.


----------



## XxOHIOARCHERxX

MSWV said:


> Good bucks Predator! Ive been having a hard time getting trail cam pics of the bucks in my areas. I have 2 shooter bucks that Ive actually seen within a couple hundred yards of my mineral but no pics of them. I added corn this week but now Im only getting bears ..
> 
> Anyone on the team doing any filming? We are hoping to kick off a youtube channel this fall!


I’ve thought about self filming. I have a handy cam with camera arm and nice go pro, but I hated carrying all that crap back to the stand.


----------



## hawkdriver55

Pulled my public land SD card today. Several small bucks. This is the biggest so far. Nothing impressive but they are coming like clockwork to the mineral site.


----------



## hawkdriver55

Beefed up the feeder. Hope this keeps the bears out of it.


----------



## damathews

Finally got one decent buck on a card pull









Sent from my SM-G781V using Tapatalk


----------



## Predator

Nice one damathews! Great pic as well!


----------



## ks_kiwi

You guys are getting some great pics! That's a STUD damathews  
Seems pretty open there in that pic. What are your chances?
Hawk - the camo job on those sticks is outstanding! I am now sending you all of my stands and blinds to "fix" 
I like Out4Blood as a name but I'm totally good with something creative/unusual also - 
12 Angry Hamsters
A pocketful of string
We Hunt 4 Unlucky Deer


----------



## ks_kiwi

JohninVA, Predator, deermasher, MNMike - next year, you guys will have been on AT for TWO DECADES.
Lordy, you geezers are old 
Come hunt with me anytime and we'll read our AARP magazines together


----------



## blazinsoles

Easy with that. Im plenty old to have been here that long too…I’ve found that consistent exercise and a haircut keep the gray hair away. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MSWV

I like "Out 4 Blood" 

Nice buck damathews! pretty pic too!


----------



## hawkdriver55

John-in-VA said:


> I don't run cameras anymore ,tired of getting pic's of nice bucks and never seeing them .My Urban season starts Sept 3 rd I can only shoot doe until our reg season opens first sat in Oct .


Come on John.......those pics of huge bucks are what helps keep you in the woods on those cold wet November mornings. The hope for what could be. LOL


----------



## hawkdriver55

ks_kiwi said:


> You guys are getting some great pics! That's a STUD damathews
> Seems pretty open there in that pic. What are your chances?
> Hawk - the camo job on those sticks is outstanding! I am now sending you all of my stands and blinds to "fix"
> I like Out4Blood as a name but I'm totally good with something creative/unusual also -
> 12 Angry Hamsters
> A pocketful of string
> We Hunt 4 Unlucky Deer


I like the off the wall oddball name idea. Something weird and stupid. Like "Single Beveled Doughnut Spray #4" 

Just for the WTH? factor.


----------



## XxOHIOARCHERxX

hawkdriver55 said:


> I like the off the wall oddball name idea. Something weird and stupid. Like "Single Beveled Doughnut Spray #4"
> 
> Just for the WTH? factor.


That my man is a brilliant name!! Lol, awesome!


----------



## XxOHIOARCHERxX

How did everyone do last year? I arrowed an 11pt on Nov 11th. Not huge but I I couldn’t pass him up.


----------



## MSWV

Thats a nice one man! wide & good character!

I took this








125" 8 point and was pretty happy with him. I had been struggling with finding big bucks. The biggest one I had on camera had already been killed, so I took this one.... A week later a 150+ 10 point showed up...


----------



## MSWV

Also - I agree with an off the wall name too. Ive played this for several years & all the names sound the same anymore.. haha.. Id be fine with the "Christmas tree cake eaters"..


----------



## hawkdriver55

MSWV said:


> Also - I agree with an off the wall name too. Ive played this for several years & all the names sound the same anymore.. haha.. Id be fine with the "Christmas tree cake eaters"..


Now there is a man that knows the finer things in life. Nothing better than a tree cake in the deer woods to fight off hunger.


----------



## hawkdriver55

I had a off year last year. A couple of does and a small buck. I am normally good for a 100 points simply because we had so many deer running around the place I knew if time was running out I could just stick a doe or a small buck and at least get a 100 points for the team. This year I am starting from scratch on new property with little to no history. I will score what I can fellas. Last years high light was this doe with a recurve and a black coyote with a compound.


----------



## damathews

ks_kiwi said:


> JohninVA, Predator, deermasher, MNMike - next year, you guys will have been on AT for TWO DECADES.
> Lordy, you geezers are old
> Come hunt with me anytime and we'll read our AARP magazines together


You guys are old I wasn't even born yet when a lot of you joined archery talk😁.


----------



## XxOHIOARCHERxX

hawkdriver55 said:


> I had a off year last year. A couple of does and a small buck. I am normally good for a 100 points simply because we had so many deer running around the place I knew if time was running out I could just stick a doe or a small buck and at least get a 100 points for the team. This year I am starting from scratch on new property with little to no history. I will score what I can fellas. Last years high light was this doe with a recurve and a black coyote with a compound.
> View attachment 7676551
> 
> View attachment 7676548


Awesome coyote and congrats on the doe with a recurve! I really want to hunt traditional.


----------



## MNmike

Four the Prize.


----------



## Predator

ks_kiwi said:


> JohninVA, Predator, deermasher, MNMike - next year, you guys will have been on AT for TWO DECADES.
> Lordy, you geezers are old
> Come hunt with me anytime and we'll read our AARP magazines together


LOL - didn't realize how many "old timers" we had on the team until you pointed it out. I guess now that I look at it I'm inside of 6 months of hitting 20 years. And you aren't far behind. In my 50's so figure I've got a couple more decades in me.


----------



## Predator

Love the black coyote Hawk. I've seen a ton of coyotes (have way more where I hunt than I'd like and have killed a few of them) but have never seen a pure black one like that.

With respect to last season, I passed on a nice 8 point early last year that I probably shouldn't have (typical for me - get greedy as I know many of the bucks running around out there) and had some close calls with a couple of nice 10's (one of which the landowner killed during gun season) but never got it done. Shot 2 does with a bow and one with a gun so freezer got filled up which is always important to me.


----------



## Predator

The 8 I passed on last year. Dumb I know. But it was earlier in Oct. Would have shot him later in rut and did see him but couldn’t get him close enough.


----------



## XxOHIOARCHERxX

Predator said:


> The 8 I passed on last year. Dumb I know. But it was earlier in Oct. Would have shot him later in rut and did see him but couldn’t get him close enough.
> View attachment 7676697


Dang buddy, He’s nice! Anymore my requirements for a shooter is 1. Mature 2. Past the ears.


----------



## hawkdriver55

I just notified SUPERSLAMSAM that we were all signed in and waiting on him to make us a full team. Once he checks in we will be a full house.


----------



## deermasher

Shot the 10 point last year. Then not once but twice this larger buck walked within 15 yds of me a week later


----------



## XxOHIOARCHERxX

deermasher said:


> Shot the 10 point last year. Then not once but twice this larger buck walked within 15 yds of me a week later
> View attachment 7676973
> View attachment 7676974


Nice!!!


----------



## ks_kiwi

Oh. my. Lord . Nice Bucks you guys!
Christmas Tree Cake Eaters is a Winner for sure...and I hate cake  . Let's do it!
All we need to win this thing is everyone staying in touch and FREQUENTLY posting up stories and pics.
Tomorrow, I am getting another teen hunter setup and ready to go for Sept on a Bear Cruzer G2.
I've had him on an x-bow for 3 yrs and last year he got a nice 130s buck. It's time for him to move up


----------



## ks_kiwi

deermasher - your beard....awesome...but so much maintenance


----------



## ks_kiwi

Hawk - I have taken a few 'yotes over the years with the bow but that black one is way more memorable. Congratulations !


----------



## blazinsoles

Killer deer guys. I vote for the off the wall name. I did a trivia night at a brewery and there was a random table back in the corner of the building by the bathroom. Their witty teams name was “4 idiots by the shi.tter”. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Predator

I’m good with any name as well and we’ll stand out with an off-the-wall name for sure.

Deermasher - that’s a great buck and beard (sort of duck dynasty style)!


----------



## hawkdriver55

We are running our base a pilot short so my time is the woods will be limited until season kicks off. But I will update on what ever adventures I do get into.


----------



## tyepsu

Last year I arrowed my Ohio buck on November 1st. I also shot 2 doe in Ohio and 1 doe in Pennsylvania.


----------



## hawkdriver55

tyepsu said:


> Last year I arrowed my Ohio buck on November 1st. I also shot 2 doe in Ohio and 1 doe in Pennsylvania.


On the same day?


----------



## MNmike

Turnips are coming up.


----------



## tyepsu

hawkdriver55 said:


> On the same day?


 Haha no. Shot the doe throught out season


----------



## deermasher

The beard is a lot shorter this year. That was about 3 years of growth.


----------



## hawkdriver55

tyepsu said:


> Haha no. Shot the doe throught out season


was gonna nickname you CWD


----------



## John-in-VA

I'm 71 now I have been bow hunting for over 56 years .Last 2 years with a X bow my shoulder is messed up and I can't shoot a compound anymore .I hunt a lot and have tagged a ton of deer .I help fill a lot of freezers and Hunters for the Hungry every year .10 deer a year is about average for me .I do a lot of urban hunting we are over run with deer in Bedford County .I'll hunt 3 or 4 days a week all season .


----------



## tyepsu

Hung last stand on private land yesterday morning and went and checked a camera on public land this morning and put out another camera up the road, on the same piece of public. Cool to get a bear on cam on ohio public land. Not a lot of them in the state. Not enough for a season.


----------



## deermasher

should we put a team name to a vote? i would hate to see one of the other teams steal the idea of being Christmas tree cake eaters......


----------



## hawkdriver55

deermasher said:


> should we put a team name to a vote? i would hate to see one of the other teams steal the idea of being Christmas tree cake eaters......


That is HIGHLY likely given the amount of times we have seen it used here. LOL I am down with whatever name we go with.


I reached out to SiperSlamSam in a message and have not heard back from him. The drop dead date is the 17 th I believe. After that we could request a fill in if we want a full 15 man team.


----------



## damathews

I'm good with whatever the team name is!

Sent from my SM-G781V using Tapatalk


----------



## MNmike

In the back yard.
Not anything wow worthy.
Just like seeing stuff real close.


----------



## MSWV

Checked several cameras this weekend & set up some new ones. Had an antenna ripped off of a Tactacam by a bear & will have to replace it… I’m disappointed in my trail cams.. I’ve worked hard this summer but still haven’t really found the bucks I thought I would. Looks like our acorn crop isn’t going to be good so, I’m hoping my food plot brings in bucks for miles! 😁


----------



## ks_kiwi

Deermasher - go ahead and put us in for that name quickly before we lose it.  
We can always change our mind later


----------



## irishhacker

Out4Blood gets my vote


----------



## XxOHIOARCHERxX

Single beveled doughnut spray gets my vote but I’m fine with whatever.


----------



## XxOHIOARCHERxX

Still have great activity going on


----------



## Predator

XxOHIOARCHERxX said:


> Single beveled doughnut spray gets my vote but I’m fine with whatever.


What is "doughnut spray"? LOL. I have no idea what that even is or means.


----------



## John-in-VA

Any team name will work for me .


----------



## XxOHIOARCHERxX

Predator said:


> What is "doughnut spray"? LOL. I have no idea what that even is or means.


Lol I don’t know, Hawkdriver came up with it. I’d like to add a name to the mix………
Deer View Mirror Factory Team


----------



## hawkdriver55

Predator said:


> What is "doughnut spray"? LOL. I have no idea what that even is or means.


Single Bevel Doughnut Spray #4 to be exact. 

In my mind I see it as some magical spray that some TV hunting personality sprays onto any 3 inch multi blade mechanical and claims that it penetrates as well as a 2 blade fixed single bevel head. Yep That is what I see when I type that.


----------



## hawkdriver55

Something like this.......for only $39.99 a bottle. It is in a camo bottle so you know it works.


----------



## ks_kiwi

Too late y'all, I just submitted: Team 4 = Single Beveled Christmas Tree Donut Spray #4
Fight me !


----------



## hawkdriver55

ks_kiwi said:


> Too late y'all, I just submitted: Team 4 = Single Beveled Christmas Tree Donut Spray #4
> Fight me !


Kiwi you are a savage!!!


----------



## MSWV

Any name is good for me too.. they’ll remember it anyway after season!! 😂


----------



## blazinsoles

Doesnt take much to get on my list. This one will do.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hawkdriver55

SBCTDS #4. Awesome


----------



## MSWV

I think Ive made a mistake & based my cameras on last years late season deer activity. There is no acorns in my areas & the deer are still in their summer homes eating grasses. Im gonna have to make some adjustments before season.


----------



## hawkdriver55

MSWV said:


> I think Ive made a mistake & based my cameras on last years late season deer activity. There is no acorns in my areas & the deer are still in their summer homes eating grasses. Im gonna have to make some adjustments before season.


Funnels and pinch points when all else fails.


----------



## deermasher

Well crud...I was out mowing and clearing roadways today and mother nature dropped a tree onto one of my double stands. Looks like tomorrow I'll be out there with a chainsaw seeing what I can salvage from it


----------



## hawkdriver55

deermasher said:


> View attachment 7679796
> 
> View attachment 7679797
> View attachment 7679796
> View attachment 7679797
> 
> 
> Well crud...I was out mowing and clearing roadways today and mother nature dropped a tree onto one of my double stands. Looks like tomorrow I'll be out there with a chainsaw seeing what I can salvage from it


Dang that sucks


----------



## ks_kiwi

Maybe that tree falling has made a perfect opening?


----------



## hawkdriver55

Why is our name not updated yet?


----------



## damathews

deermasher said:


> View attachment 7679796
> 
> View attachment 7679797
> View attachment 7679796
> View attachment 7679797
> 
> 
> Well crud...I was out mowing and clearing roadways today and mother nature dropped a tree onto one of my double stands. Looks like tomorrow I'll be out there with a chainsaw seeing what I can salvage from it


That looks like work

Sent from my SM-G781V using Tapatalk


----------



## deermasher

I'll be working on it tomorrow....if I don't get it fixed I'll only have 31 stands out instead of 32.


----------



## Predator

Not good deermasher. This year I had to move one of my stands as a nearby dead tree fell into the tree my stand was in. Didn’t damage stand but you couldn’t actually hunt out of the stand because of how dead tree was wedged in. We’ll see how the new location about 15-20 yds works out. Had the same thing happen to another stand a few years back and about 7 years ago had a huge oak get blown down with my stand in it. In all cases I was fortunate to experience no damage to stand or climbing sticks.


----------



## Predator

Per 12-Ringer message we need someone to check in with him by noon EST to let him know if everyone has checked or in or we are missing anyone. Are we still short one?


----------



## hawkdriver55

Predator said:


> Per 12-Ringer message we need someone to check in with him by noon EST to let him know if everyone has checked or in or we are missing anyone. Are we still short one?


SuperSlamSam was the last guy we were waiting on. I messaged him a few days ago and have not heard from him.


----------



## Predator

hawkdriver55 said:


> SuperSlamSam was the last guy we were waiting on. I messaged him a few days ago and have not heard from him.


That’s what I thought. I messaged him a while back as well. Unfortunately he’s about out of time.


----------



## hawkdriver55

If he has not shown up by 11:30 I will message 12-ringer and tell him we need an alternate. (Anyone have issue with this???)


----------



## XxOHIOARCHERxX

hawkdriver55 said:


> If he has not shown up by 11:30 I will message 12-ringer and tell him we need an alternate. (Anyone have issue with this???)


Sounds like a plan


----------



## MSWV

sounds good


----------



## hawkdriver55

SuperSlamSam is gone......waiting on the alternate. I also requested that our name be posted on the league page.


----------



## blazinsoles

12 ringer probably scratching his head at the team name! 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hawkdriver55

blazinsoles said:


> 12 ringer probably scratching his head at the team name!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I told him "This is no joke...This IS our team name."


----------



## irishhacker

hawkdriver55 said:


> Why is our name not updated yet?


as a team.. we have not voted on one yet


----------



## deermasher

I'm good with any name...well looks like I only loss 1 section of my stand...now to see if I can find one that fits


----------



## hawkdriver55

irishhacker said:


> as a team.. we have not voted on one yet


 Then let’s vote.


----------



## hawkdriver55

deermasher said:


> I'm good with any name...well looks like I only loss 1 section of my stand...now to see if I can find one that fits
> View attachment 7680567
> 
> View attachment 7680568


How is the back of the platform? Looked bent in picture before


----------



## ks_kiwi

Sorry, I guess I pre-voted 

Seriously y'all I have no problem changing the name.


----------



## hawkdriver55

Name doesn’t matter to me either. 
Let’s just pick one or leave it #4. Doesn’t matter.


----------



## deermasher

hawkdriver55 said:


> How is the back of the platform? Looked bent in picture before


I think it will be ok once i get a ladder section in and straighten it all back up. it will never be 100% but it will be safe and usable


----------



## John-in-VA

I'm good with any name you guy's pick.


----------



## MSWV

We sound like my wife & i trying to pick a restaurant… btw, I’m good with any name 😂


----------



## ks_kiwi

...so....26 days until bow season opens in KS.
tick, tock, tick


----------



## hawkdriver55

MSWV said:


> We sound like my wife & i trying to pick a restaurant… btw, I’m good with any name 😂


Where you Wana go??? Oh I don’t know where ever you want to go. Well just tell where you Wana go eat. I don’t know where ever you want. No just tell me. 30 minutes later we are still in the driveway because I refuse to leave until she tells me what she want.


----------



## John-in-VA

My late wife used to say I don't care just pick a place .I would say how about here ,she would say no I don't feel like eating that ,I would say another place and I always got the same answer I don't care for that .That was a little over 7 years ago .Now I just get what ever I'm in the mood for .


----------



## blazinsoles

Definitely top 5 suck about living in a rural area. All restaurants in a 20 mile radius sell the same damn cheeseburger or chicken dinner which is supplied by the same wholesaler. Sometimes a guy wants something a little more exotic…


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MSWV

Hawkdriver - i dont think he got your messages.. We didnt get a replacement and still no name..


----------



## deermasher

12-ringer has a post about the replacements...team 4 didn't get one by the looks of his list


----------



## hawkdriver55

deermasher said:


> 12-ringer has a post about the replacements...team 4 didn't get one by the looks of his list


I put in our request at 11:30 but it looks like he made a team of alternates before the 12:00 deadline.


----------



## ks_kiwi

So no spares huh?
I have a buddy who hasn't logged in for ages, maybe he could request and get in?


----------



## tyepsu

2 weeks and I'll be sitting in a tree on public land in kentucky!!! Can't wait. 

I'm fine with whatever name.


----------



## hawkdriver55

Heading out in a little bit to check a camera on some private about 15 minutes from our rental. Over the Summer there has been a group of bucks coming and going through there. The owner only rifle hunts so I have it to myself until mid October. I will share pics if there is anything good on there.


----------



## damathews

I'm good with any name as well [emoji18] 

Sent from my SM-G781V using Tapatalk


----------



## hawkdriver55

Nothing on the camera but a herd of does and fawns. A sow and about 4 piglets around 40lbs. Whole roasting size.


----------



## hawkdriver55

What is going on with this deer's skin? I have pics of a bear in that area with a bad case of mange.


----------



## mtn. archer

Let's just do out 4 blood , most have commented we liked it


----------



## Predator

I don’t care that much honestly although I do like “Out 4 Blood”. Process and result are more important than the name.


----------



## MNmike

blazinsoles said:


> Definitely top 5 suck about living in a rural area. All restaurants in a 20 mile radius sell the same damn cheeseburger or chicken dinner which is supplied by the same wholesaler. Sometimes a guy wants something a little more exotic…
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Me too.

Then I got married....


----------



## MNmike

When to mow a tra today. Drove it just prior to mowing.
Must of missed the line I drove in.
Hung the wheeler to the frame.
Swisher wasn't hung up.
Good to have a winch and straps on board.
And you couldn't see the lugs on the tire tread. These are massive deep lugs.
Well. Had my afternoon adventure.


----------



## hawkdriver55

Some body tell 12 ringer a name for our team. Out4blood or whatever you guys want


----------



## hawkdriver55

Per 12 ringers request , I told him team 4 was ready to roll even if it means going forward with only 14 members. When I notified him on the 17th that superslamsam didn’t not check in and we needed an alternate he replied “he should have checked in”.

I also told him our name was on hold until he heard from one of you guys.


----------



## deermasher

well since we're 1 short it may be fitting to have a off the wall name since we're not playing with a full deck so to say....lol.... i'll vote for what ever anyone wants. still waiting on October 1st here in Iowa


----------



## XxOHIOARCHERxX

deermasher said:


> well since we're 1 short it may be fitting to have a off the wall name since we're not playing with a full deck so to say....lol.... i'll vote for what ever anyone wants. still waiting on October 1st here in Iowa


I agree with the off the wall name


----------



## ks_kiwi

I had already requested the off-the-wall name on the name thread.
Perhaps it violated some rule ??

I got a few cameras moved this weekend. More broadhead practice, A blind installed and a couple of spots checked. 
Good to see other stories about getting ready for season.......it's close!


----------



## 12-Ringer

your team has submitted two different names....can someone send me a PM today with your team name....

the two names that members sent me for this team....
Single Beveled Christmas Tree Donut Spray #4
Out 4 Blood


----------



## superslamsam

Hey guys, sorry I'm late to the party, but I'm here now. Looking forward to catching up with everyone. Thanks!


----------



## damathews

Got a big boy
















Sent from my SM-G781V using Tapatalk


----------



## irishhacker

I vote Out 4 Blood

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Predator

irishhacker said:


> I vote Out 4 Blood
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


12-R already has it - just not updated


----------



## Predator

superslamsam said:


> Hey guys, sorry I'm late to the party, but I'm here now. Looking forward to catching up with everyone. Thanks!


Welcome!


----------



## Predator

Holy smokes damathews - that’s giant!


----------



## ks_kiwi

Welp - y'all made me back track through all 9 pages to get a consensus.

*4TheWin*
Hawkdriver
damathews
tyepsu
mswv

*Out4Blood*
deermasher
mtnarcher
mswv
irishhacker

*Off the wall/Anything *
deermasher
tyepsu
blazinsoles
hawkdriver
xxohioarcherxx
mswv
predator
damathews
kskiwi
johninVa

On that basis, I'm letting 12_ringer know to go with the name submitted on Aug 15th:
Team 4 = Single Beveled Christmas Tree Donut Spray #4


----------



## hawkdriver55

This big SOB could not get the feeder open after my modifications!!!


----------



## Predator

ks_kiwi said:


> Welp - y'all made me back track through all 9 pages to get a consensus.
> 
> *4TheWin*
> Hawkdriver
> damathews
> tyepsu
> mswv
> 
> *Out4Blood*
> deermasher
> mtnarcher
> mswv
> irishhacker
> 
> *Off the wall/Anything *
> deermasher
> tyepsu
> blazinsoles
> hawkdriver
> xxohioarcherxx
> mswv
> predator
> damathews
> kskiwi
> johninVa
> 
> On that basis, I'm letting 12_ringer know to go with the name submitted on Aug 15th:
> Team 4 = Single Beveled Christmas Tree Donut Spray #4


I don’t think those who said they didn’t care that much were necessarily in favor of an off the wall name much less the specific one cited. I certainly wasn’t a fan of it yet I’m listed in that camp. I favored Out 4 Blood as previously indicated. Based on most recent feedback, our inability to make a decision and his requirement of getting an answer by noon I already gave him one this morning (in time). Your guidance is now going to confuse him as he already had it locked down. If everyone wants to overturn it I don’t really care - just wanted to lock this down and move on (consistent with his request). I think we were all trying to be too nice to each other and not sharing our real opinion as it wasn’t that important and nobody wanted to start this off with a healthy debate on a name - lol.


----------



## ks_kiwi

I'm fine either way Predator  
I had submitted the off the wall name well before someone submitted the other, and based on review, everyone who had ventured an opinion (including yourself) seemed "good with everything".
Sorry if I mis-understood there was a deadline today and I'm happy with whatever we are called. 
Just looking forward to hearing y'alls stories your adventures, seeing your pics and sharing my own


----------



## MSWV

Beautiful Buck DAMathews! 

My stand sites are not doing so well. Im gonna do some major rearranging this weekend. I have decent bucks in the area but my stands are acorn based & we are not going to have many acorns. Im getting the most pics in a Kudzu patch.


----------



## deermasher

hawkdriver55 do you have a bear tag for this season? i've been up to Ontario bear hunting 4 times. i really enjoy hunting them


----------



## XxOHIOARCHERxX

I’m seeing some good action on my cameras. I’m about 90% sure this is the buck last year that came by after I shot my buck.


----------



## hawkdriver55

deermasher said:


> hawkdriver55 do you have a bear tag for this season? i've been up to Ontario bear hunting 4 times. i really enjoy hunting them


Yep. Got a bear tag. Not a big fan of bear hunting. Killed one a few years back with a bow. New place is over ran with them. We have 2 bears that size so if one of those shows up during our short 14 day season then I will let an arrow fly


----------



## ks_kiwi

That's a huge buck DAmathews!
Ohioarchery - that's a stud too - will you pass him again?


----------



## ks_kiwi

So, we have been doing it wrong. Just after when we get down from the stand to go to lunch the bigger ones come out


----------



## XxOHIOARCHERxX

ks_kiwi said:


> That's a huge buck DAmathews!
> Ohioarchery - that's a stud too - will you pass him again?


I passed him because I had just shot my buck. Watched him go down and then he walked out, circled the buck I killed and walked by me at 15yrds.


----------



## blazinsoles

Some dang nice deer folks. I probably will stay out of the woods a bit longer. Keep practicing and preparing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tyepsu

1 week from today, my dad and I will be en route to Kentucky !!! My uncle will be driving up from Georgia to hunt with us. Got my stuff all ready to go. Summit viper Climber and millennium m60u for me and primos double bull blind for my dad. Public land wma. Hope we at least see some decent bucks.


----------



## MSWV

tyepsu said:


> 1 week from today, my dad and I will be en route to Kentucky !!! My uncle will be driving up from Georgia to hunt with us. Got my stuff all ready to go. Summit viper Climber and millennium m60u for me and primos double bull blind for my dad. Public land wma. Hope we at least see some decent bucks.


Good deal man! Hope you get a big velvet giant!!
I had planned to do some early September Ky bow hunting however, I was awarded a HighSchool Cross Country coaching job and it doesnt look like im gonna have time. Im now using all my extra time to scout/prepare in WV.


----------



## tyepsu

Thank you. A nice buck would be a bonus. It's more about spending quality time with my 81 year old dad and 80 year old uncle. Plan is to hunt food plots afternoons and oak flats in the morning.


----------



## hawkdriver55

6 month flight eval complete. Fly home tonight and just 2 more weeks til bow season kicks off!!!!


----------



## ks_kiwi

tyepsu said:


> Thank you. A nice buck would be a bonus. It's more about spending quality time with my 81 year old dad and 80 year old uncle. Plan is to hunt food plots afternoons and oak flats in the morning.


Those memories will be awesome regardless of the deer taken


----------



## hawkdriver55

Went to my private land spot today and checked a card and setup another camera on a spot for my wife to hunt from a blind. I got these 2 bucks on camera. Looks like a couple of basket rack 8s. I set up a block target and did a little shooting with my bow while I was out there. Man oh man the subdivision life has taken its toll on me. I shot from 20 out to 50 yards and the lack of practice really showed up on the 40 and 50 yards shots. 20 and 30 I am still lethal but the groups at 40 and 50 grew to about a pie plate size. Use it or lose it.


----------



## ks_kiwi

It was a good day to make sure I'm not too rusty


----------



## hawkdriver55

ks_kiwi said:


> It was a good day to make sure I'm not too rusty
> View attachment 7687297


You go to the 3D with Floater today?


----------



## Predator

Ran to the lease yesterday. More pics of same 3 bucks but more growth on them.


----------



## ks_kiwi

hawkdriver55 said:


> You go to the 3D with Floater today?


Yep - but we shot in different groups.
Predator, those are some great shots and nice deer


----------



## hawkdriver55

If you guys get bored and want to see the struggles of trying to deer hunt around bears, I started a youtube channel where I do nothing but dumb the trail camera cards into a video after each card pull. Will upload new stuff every other week. 

The bear problem is out of control. 




https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC_8TRoSWThE0w4_54GgM-Ng


----------



## hawkdriver55

Predator, That is a stud of a buck Good Luck!!!


----------



## tyepsu

Not bad, for a Pennsylvania buck !!


----------



## hawkdriver55

tyepsu said:


> Not bad, for a Pennsylvania buck !!


Looks good for just about anywhere east of the Mississippi.



I just put in for a lottery hunt here at the airport where I work. I had hoped that the airport manager would just let me hunt behind the office here but he wants everyone to entry the lottery. Fingers crossed I get drawn.


----------



## John-in-VA

Good luck Hawk I hope you get to hunt there .
My urban season starts next Saturday it's still a little to warm for me I might wait another week .


----------



## superslamsam

Hey guys, sorry I've been MIA. Just so dang busy with work and other stuff and trying to get ready for the season ahead. I will try to be more active, especially once the season starts. I'll be hunting in Texas the first week of October for deer and hogs. PA throughout the season. Indiana the first week of November and New Mexico for mountain lion this winter sometime. I put cameras out early July, but don't check until right before the season. I will share pics when I get them. Also looking forward to using an ultralight mobile setup this year. Good luck to everyone, looking forward to everyone's season!


----------



## hawkdriver55

Got back from Denver late Friday night and spent Saturday and Sunday organizing my gear. Being in the middle of a move and having everything in boxes has really screwed with my preseason rituals. I am gonna be jumping all over the place this year from private to public over 4 counties and 2 states. I feel like a homeless “hippie” bouncing from park to park. I have decided to run mostly with a modified saddle setup because I can’t stay in one location this year. I am tooooo old to be hunting like a 20 something year old kid.


----------



## damathews

That's a granddaddy buck there ty

Sent from my SM-G781V using Tapatalk


----------



## blazinsoles

The leaves on my ohio cottonwoods are starting to turn per usual. This provides a false sense of fall weather. We are quickly reminded of summer through the month of September. Getting plans together for a quick trip to southern ohio on halloween weekend 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deermasher

Got another stand put up today. I think I have a addiction with treestands. I have 32 out this year...hello my name is Tim and I'm a stand aholic...


----------



## hawkdriver55

Used to keep 4 or 5 stand out way out in remote public spots. Now with saddles the latest thing, I just bounce around with that thing. But now that we have moved to the mountains I might start doing that again.


----------



## tyepsu

deermasher said:


> Got another stand put up today. I think I have a addiction with treestands. I have 32 out this year...hello my name is Tim and I'm a stand aholic...


Wow I thought it was just me. I have 21 stands hung between Pennsylvania and Ohio, as well as my summit climber and millennium m60u and lightweight sticks for run and gun or new spots that I might find.


----------



## blazinsoles

Holy smokes thats a lot of treestands


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Predator

That is a lot of tree stands! I have 18 on my property and thought that was a lot - don’t even hunt them all in a season.


----------



## John-in-VA

I have 2 climbing stands that's it .I take one in and out everyday .The other one is a back up .I don't like leaving my stand in the woods .That way no one never knows were I'm hunting .I sometimes will leave it over night if I'm planning on hunting the same spot in the morning .


----------



## ks_kiwi

You guys who saddle hunt have my respect. The first 10 minutes in one of those things is fine (and I've tried a bunch) but on a 3-4 hr sit, I just can't cope. 
I just got two more pop-up blinds and with 4 of those, plus the permanent one and a bunch of ladders/stands, I should be OK


----------



## irishhacker

ks_kiwi said:


> You guys who saddle hunt have my respect. The first 10 minutes in one of those things is fine (and I've tried a bunch) but on a 3-4 hr sit, I just can't cope.
> I just got two more pop-up blinds and with 4 of those, plus the permanent one and a bunch of ladders/stands, I should be OK


Same...I can't do the saddle

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## hawkdriver55

ks_kiwi said:


> You guys who saddle hunt have my respect. The first 10 minutes in one of those things is fine (and I've tried a bunch) but on a 3-4 hr sit, I just can't cope.
> I just got two more pop-up blinds and with 4 of those, plus the permanent one and a bunch of ladders/stands, I should be OK


I am good for about 4 hours. With the suspenders and a back support strap it’s not too bad. But to be honest if I had to do a all day sit I am taking my M7 microlite It’s small but it’s comfortable and I can do a all dayer no problem.


----------



## hawkdriver55

I don’t have any history deer hunting our property we just bought and all the trail camera pics we have been getting since we fired up the feeder have been bears (man that was a big mistake). The guys that hunted the property before we bought it sent me these pics from when they hunted in there. Said the biggest they had killed was a 139. So it gives me some hope.


----------



## deermasher

Did a little dove hunting this morning. A good friend and I went out to get the first taste of fall


----------



## tyepsu

22 hours and my dad and I will be headed to Kentucky!!! After waiting since January, my deer season begins in just about 36 hours!! Hope one of us gets a shot at a nice buck, preferably still in velvet.


----------



## hawkdriver55

tyepsu said:


> 22 hours and my dad and I will be headed to Kentucky!!! After waiting since January, my deer season begins in just about 36 hours!! Hope one of us gets a shot at a nice buck, preferably still in velvet.


Good Luck!!!!


----------



## ks_kiwi

tyepsu said:


> 22 hours and my dad and I will be headed to Kentucky!!! After waiting since January, my deer season begins in just about 36 hours!! Hope one of us gets a shot at a nice buck, preferably still in velvet.


Only 2hrs now! Have fun.
Post up pics and stories


----------



## tyepsu

Coming around Columbus, Ohio right now. Just about 2 1/2 hours left to the hotel we are staying at. The suburban is packed fairly full ha.


----------



## hawkdriver55

tyepsu said:


> Coming around Columbus, Ohio right now. Just about 2 1/2 hours left to the hotel we are staying at. The suburban is packed fairly full ha.


Awesome. Travel safe and post pics of the trip.


----------



## blazinsoles

deermasher said:


> View attachment 7690747
> 
> Did a little dove hunting this morning. A good friend and I went out to get the first taste of fall


I struggled to kill half a limit with the kids last night. Went back this morning and killed a few pigeons to add to supper…










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MNmike

I've contemplated hunting doves as we seem to have a few. Same with woodcock. Just never get to it. Plus I don't want to disturb the deer hunting ground.


----------



## blazinsoles

We usually only chase them from one chopped corn field to the other for the first couple weekends. Its been a struggle to get a limit for the last ten years that usually get in one good feeler hunt and put the mojo back in the cabinet for the year. On to deer season!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blazinsoles

I only ever see a random woodcock around here or maybe a stray pheasant escapee


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hawkdriver55

10 days until season opens here fellas!!!! I put in for the airport lottory here where I work. The drawing is tuesday. If I get drawn I will be able to walk out the door every other monday morning and walk right to the stand here by the runway. Fingers crossed! I have seen several nice bucks at night when we fly back into our base. There are tons of does here also. Hope Tuesday goes well!


----------



## John-in-VA

Good luck hawk ,I hope you get to hunt there .
Our urban season opened Last Saturday it's still a little to warm for me .


----------



## MNmike

blazinsoles said:


> I only ever see a random woodcock around here or maybe a stray pheasant escapee
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have a lowland brook runs through the property and alot of pasture land around. During last years drought it was like every woodcock in the county was in these low laying shaded areas that they could find worms at. Always seem to put 6 to 10 pheasants in the bag a year just shooting them off the porch with the .22.
Slim on grouse. But I do have some. And woodduck. Plan on putting more nesting boxes out next spring.


----------



## MNmike

blazinsoles said:


> I struggled to kill half a limit with the kids last night. Went back this morning and killed a few pigeons to add to supper…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


At work we have a the falcon nest box for I bet a decade. Back early July I was fortunate enough to witness them takedown a pigeon in flight. Raining feathers.


----------



## ks_kiwi

MNmike said:


> At work we have a the falcon nest box for I bet a decade. Back early July I was fortunate enough to witness them takedown a pigeon in flight. Raining feathers.


That is something I'd love to see.


----------



## blazinsoles

MNmike said:


> At work we have a the falcon nest box for I bet a decade. Back early July I was fortunate enough to witness them takedown a pigeon in flight. Raining feathers.


That is awesome. I have a handful resident doves among many other various song birds that live in the pines in my backyard that get terrorized every year by a red tail hawk. I caught him sitting on the kids play set once this summer just observing.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MNmike

I've witnessed twice a very small hawk or falcon pick out a small chickadee in mid fight. 
But that's not even close to ok the thunder a group of falcons give you.
There was the family of five working the air.
What got my attention was all the birds screeching.
It was like a bit of controlled pack behavior. 
Just so amazing.


----------



## MNmike

This was about 25 yards away. Maybe a couple yards longer. Another coworker had been watching it.
You couldn't walk closer as they would protect the take by screeching and diving towards you.
Earlier I witnessed one dive down to it. Almost straight down. A car and the evation from my point of view. I thought the falcon would of hit the ground dead.
Nope. Did about a 140 degree change in flight within 6 feet of the ground doing some awful fast diving speed.


----------



## XxOHIOARCHERxX

getting excited fellas!


----------



## superslamsam

Very nice! I'd be getting excited too!


----------



## hawkdriver55

I didn’t get drawn for the airport hunt. I was number 55 and number 54 was draw. Total of 120 people applied for 4 slots.


----------



## John-in-VA

Sorry to hear that hawk ,better luck next year .


----------



## irishhacker

I only have 2 more stands to trim out.. then Im done and waiting on the Ohio opener on the 24th


----------



## hawkdriver55

Checked the cameras yesterday. After turning the feeder off for a week the bear pics dropped from 3200 in one week to 114. Which is good. The bad news is there are still no deer showing up. I saw plenty of deer tracks around the property but they are avoiding any area the bears gathered at. Lesson learned.


----------



## hawkdriver55

Walked the property today. Found a heavily used trail cutting above the pond on the back of the property. I setup a mineral site back there and hung a camera. There was heavy browse on the new growth and plenty of wild grapes for them to eat.


----------



## hawkdriver55

Scored a ruck sack for my frame pack for $38. 
Rated for 200 lbs. shouldn't have any problem hauling 70 lbs of deer meat and a buck head out of the SC mountains.


----------



## deermasher

A couple of possibilities on cam .


----------



## blazinsoles

Couple of weeks out. Time permitting im gonna do a camera shuffle and pull cards


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hawkdriver55

blazinsoles said:


> Couple of weeks out. Time permitting im gonna do a camera shuffle and pull cards
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This time of year the camera shuffle and card pull is like being a kid and getting a late birthday card in the mail. You open it up hoping its got something good in it. Good luck, hope your got some Biggins one there.


----------



## damathews

7 days till Minnesota opener. Good luck everyone 

Sent from my SM-G781V using Tapatalk


----------



## ks_kiwi

Taking a kid out tomorrow for the last day of youth season  and then it opens for me on Monday


----------



## hawkdriver55

ks_kiwi said:


> Taking a kid out tomorrow for the last day of youth season  and then it opens for me on Monday


GET’EM KIWI!!!!


----------



## MNmike

Food plot is coming along. Not as I planned. But still good.


----------



## MNmike

Have some doe going into the plot around 630 pm most days.
Not getting much for buck pictures. Velvet must be off.


----------



## XxOHIOARCHERxX

MNmike said:


> Have some doe going into the plot around 630 pm most days.
> Not getting much for buck pictures. Velvet must be off.


Velvet is off here in Ohio.


----------



## hawkdriver55

XxOHIOARCHERxX said:


> Velvet is off here in Ohio.
> View attachment 7698005
> 
> View attachment 7698006
> 
> View attachment 7698004


That is a good looking buck. and daylight pics too. Kill him!


----------



## XxOHIOARCHERxX

hawkdriver55 said:


> That is a good looking buck. and daylight pics too. Kill him!


He’s in front of my stand a lot. Bunch of pics of him. There is a bigger 10 pt around that I’ve only seen twice but I don’t think I could pass this 8pt up. Would you wait for the 10 or take the 8 given the chance?


----------



## hawkdriver55

XxOHIOARCHERxX said:


> He’s in front of my stand a lot. Bunch of pics of him. There is a bigger 10 pt around that I’ve only seen twice but I don’t think I could pass this 8pt up. Would you wait for the 10 or take the 8 given the chance?


LOL A dead 8 ptr in the bed of the truck is better than NO buck in the bed of your truck. That 8 walks out......Sling away!


----------



## blazinsoles

I agree with Hawk! The honey do list is shrinking by design. Ohio is going through a cool down right now and the corn is quickly turning! Kids soccer tonight but i may make a mad dash to cameras in between games tonight. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ks_kiwi

I agree also. 
A big 8pt is my dream deer.
This morning my cell cam (which likes to depress me) sent pics of a shooter 9pt @ 18yd from one of my stands - 9:15am


----------



## hawkdriver55

Here is my dream 8 ptr. We hunted him over 2 years and never got him


----------



## MNmike

We all know at this time of year the travels and associations of bucks are changing. 
Groups will split. 
Food source changes.
And so does the new bedding.
After the hormones start kicking in. All is then gobble gooked again with their travels.


----------



## MNmike

hawkdriver55 said:


> Here is my dream 8 ptr. We hunted him over 2 years and never got him
> View attachment 7698604


Great deer!

Hope you get him.


----------



## hawkdriver55

MNmike said:


> Great deer!
> 
> Hope you get him.


Thanks but this deer vanished into the either several years ago. No one killed him. He moved on and off public. The guys on private next to the public were watching him too. The backside of this public was bordered by thousands of acres of watershed property off limits to even hiking. So we all like to think he just crossed over the mountain and lived out his days back in there never to be hunted agian. A true ghost. Between all of us running cameras on public and the guys on private we only had one day light picture of him and it was in April.


----------



## MNmike

That's a bummer.

Had a great 12 I had on camera for 3 years. Including one set of sheds.
Vanished.
Never heard of anyone getting him.
Either old age or wolf kill.


----------



## MSWV

My cameras have heated up this week. Im getting bucks for the first time almost daily. Cant Wait!!


----------



## blazinsoles

Early August so hopefully they put on a little tine length. Haven't had them out of velvet. Probably burrowed under ground until after season....


----------



## MNmike

MSWV said:


> My cameras have heated up this week. Im getting bucks for the first time almost daily. Cant Wait!!


Post some up!


----------



## tyepsu

Haven't been on AT much in the past 2 weeks. Started off my season in kentucky on public land, opening week. It was tough to say the least, between the rain, hot temperatures, numbers of people using the public land and the dogs running everywhere for fox trials the last few days. Almost shot a doe but needed her to take 2 more steps and turn broadside. 

Back home in Ohio and getting ready for Ohio opener September 24th and Pennsylvania opener October 1st. Would love to tag out early and try to get back to Kentucky and try another piece of public land, before their season ends.


----------



## deermasher

got to order the rest of my tags today. another piece of the puzzle done as season gets closer


----------



## MSWV

MNmike said:


> Post some up!


These are all new from this week. 2 of the bucks are already looking like regulars.. The spot with the 2 bucks is in the area my 16 yr old daughter is going to hunt. She killed her first archery deer there last year and is pumped for these bucks...


----------



## irishhacker




----------



## damathews

Minnesota season starts in the morning! Feeling pretty confident this is 40yds with a fixed blade one the one arrow









Sent from my SM-G781V using Tapatalk


----------



## tyepsu

Good luck!! 1 week from tomorrow, here in Ohio. All my private land stands are hung and ready to go. Going to scout out some public land this weekend. Might mix it up a bit.


----------



## hawkdriver55

Checked the cards on some property near where we are renting. Have this big 6 ptr and odd 7 ptr showing up. Will be in there after him Monday evening.


----------



## ks_kiwi

That's great you guys are getting out or about to get out  
I had my first solo sit tonite and had 4 bucks (3 forkies and a 120ish 8pt) at about 40-45yd in the creek bed behind me. 
Great first 2022 hunt and my friend had a handful of turkey (not legal until Oct) in front of him


----------



## hawkdriver55

Everybody be safe this weekend. Life changes in the blink of an eye. Had a full blown crap show a couple of nights ago. They threw everything including the kitchen sink at him but getting plowed by a car going 60 mph takes a toll. Be safe fellas.


----------



## ks_kiwi

Wow - that looks like a bad day for multiple people 😢


----------



## hawkdriver55

ks_kiwi said:


> Wow - that looks like a bad day for multiple people 😢


That was from one guy. They burned through all of that in just 17 minutes. He coded twice in the hospital. Once in the aircraft before we got cranked. But luckily he didn't code enroute. We got him there alive.


----------



## deermasher

Well that ladder stand of mine that was hit by the fallen tree and all twisted up....well it's not good as new but I got it back into service with a bit of hammer and a bit of welder....best I can say is it's huntable


----------



## hawkdriver55

this is the odd ball 7 pointer down on the river property. Me and the wife will be in there tomorrow evening trying to stick a doe or buck or heck even a hog.


----------



## ks_kiwi

Good luck Hawk!
Post stories!!
And Masher, that stand looks solid, nice and tall


----------



## MSWV

Opening day is Saturday here in WV! I dont feel too confident on an early season buck but its still gonna be good! Cant wait!


----------



## superslamsam

Camera pull from this weekend.


----------



## superslamsam

A few more.


----------



## MNmike

I didn't go out for opener. Don't like early season morning hunts, and just a bit to warm. And not going out tonight. Its 83* now.


----------



## ks_kiwi

Superslam - those are some healthy looking coyotes


----------



## superslamsam

ks_kiwi said:


> Superslam - those are some healthy looking coyotes


I know. I'm hoping to remove a few of them from the herd this winter!


----------



## hawkdriver55

Shot 2 coyotes tonight. The other ran off into the swamp and the hogs can have him.


----------



## XxOHIOARCHERxX

hawkdriver55 said:


> Shot 2 coyotes tonight. The other ran off into the swamp and the hogs can have him.
> View attachment 7702801
> 
> View attachment 7702800


Awesome job! Hate those dang yotes.


----------



## tyepsu

First 2 from Pennsylvania and second 2 from Ohio. I'm ready!!


----------



## blazinsoles

Weather is looking about as good as could ask for September in ohio this weekend. I’ll probably hunt morning from the ground and carry in lifelines to get a stand ready in the evening. Im over the 90 degree stand prep so I usually wait until season starts and do each stand as i first hunt. Its like a dang jungle in the timber for the first month anyhow. 

Have a group of slickheads pretty regular so im hoping for a shot there Saturday. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ks_kiwi

hawkdriver55 said:


> Shot 2 coyotes tonight. The other ran off into the swamp and the hogs can have him.


Wow - a double on coyotes with a bow is a seriously great hunt


----------



## hawkdriver55

I seem to be killing everything but deer. Had a doe slip in and out this morning at 6 freaking yards but could never get a clear shot. Went back tonight and had hogs all over me.


----------



## deermasher

Nice job hawkdriver55


----------



## John-in-VA

Congrats Hawk nice looking hog .


----------



## MSWV

Good deal Hawk!! Looks like fun!


----------



## superslamsam

hawkdriver55 said:


> Shot 2 coyotes tonight. The other ran off into the swamp and the hogs can have him.
> View attachment 7702801
> 
> View attachment 7702800


Awesome, congrats!


----------



## superslamsam

hawkdriver55 said:


> I seem to be killing everything but deer. Had a doe slip in and out this morning at 6 freaking yards but could never get a clear shot. Went back tonight and had hogs all over me.
> View attachment 7703488
> 
> View attachment 7703487


Congrats on the hogs too!


----------



## superslamsam

tyepsu said:


> First 2 from Pennsylvania and second 2 from Ohio. I'm ready!!


Nice bucks! Can't wait for PA to start myself!


----------



## hawkdriver55

Had 3 does walk in this morning. I reached for the bow and a soon as it moved BOSS doe lost her mind. She was on her A game for sure. I was in a saddle tucked behind the tree so the only thing she could see was the arrow sticking around the side of the tree. To her credit the wind was in her favor. Around 10 I was about to get down and 4 hogs came down the hill from behind me. I shot the biggest boar. I hit him low in the lungs/ top of the stomach and he took off into the swamp where he can stay as far as I am concerned. Just over 48 hours and the count is 2 coyotes and 2 hogs.......but sadly no deer yet. Not bad for the opening week of my 2022 season.


----------



## superslamsam

hawkdriver55 said:


> Had 3 does walk in this morning. I reached for the bow and a soon as it moved BOSS doe lost her mind. She was on her A game for sure. I was in a saddle tucked behind the tree so the only thing she could see was the arrow sticking around the side of the tree. To her credit the wind was in her favor. Around 10 I was about to get down and 4 hogs came down the hill from behind me. I shot the biggest boar. I hit him low in the lungs/ top of the stomach and he took off into the swamp where he can stay as far as I am concerned. Just over 48 hours and the count is 2 coyotes and 2 hogs.......but sadly no deer yet. Not bad for the opening week of my 2022 season.


I'd say that's a pretty good start!


----------



## hawkdriver55

Sadly,








this is the best I have on the new property we just bought. But to be fair they are putting in electrical cable and working on our building. Hopefully once things quite down and November rolls around some of the big boys in the park will cruise over to our place.


----------



## damathews

Whent out tonight and sat in a little oak tree. Only got me about 10ft off the ground. And if I moved it felt like the whole tree was coming down. But this doe walked right under me and gave me a broadside shot at 13yds. First deer with my v3x. She hopped a fence and ran about 70yds. And flopped over dead. Double lung no heart.









Sent from my SM-G781V using Tapatalk


----------



## hawkdriver55

Congrats Damwthews! We are on the board!


----------



## XxOHIOARCHERxX

damathews said:


> Whent out tonight and sat in a little oak tree. Only got me about 10ft off the ground. And if I moved it felt like the whole tree was coming down. But this doe walked right under me and gave me a broadside shot at 13yds. First deer with my v3x. She hopped a fence and ran about 70yds. And flopped over dead. Double lung no heart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781V using Tapatalk


Awesome job!!!


----------



## tyepsu

damathews said:


> Whent out tonight and sat in a little oak tree. Only got me about 10ft off the ground. And if I moved it felt like the whole tree was coming down. But this doe walked right under me and gave me a broadside shot at 13yds. First deer with my v3x. She hopped a fence and ran about 70yds. And flopped over dead. Double lung no heart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781V using Tapatalk


Congrats !!! Make sure to enter into the contest check in. 

Ohio opener tomorrow. Haven't decided if I'll take a doe or not.


----------



## blazinsoles

Ive got a group of does coming pretty regular. I will shoot if the opportunity presents. My kids love tracking so any opportunity i can give them i will. Twas the night before Christmas…


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deermasher

Good job damathews !!!


----------



## blazinsoles

They always look a little bigger on the hoof. Mixes well in the chili though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tyepsu

blazinsoles said:


> They always look a little bigger on the hoof. Mixes well in the chili though.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't see a pic here or check in thread.


----------



## blazinsoles

It shows on my screen. Hmmmm


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## irishhacker

I see it...nice job!

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## irishhacker

You need to add our team number and name to your scoring thread post though 

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## blazinsoles

Knew i was forgetting something. Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## XxOHIOARCHERxX

shot him yesterday evening, found him this morning!


----------



## Bisch

Awesome buck!

Congrats!!!

Bisch


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ks_kiwi

Great buck Ohio! Way to stay after it.
Y'all are knocking stuff down left and right. Keep filling those freezers


----------



## XxOHIOARCHERxX

Thanks fellas! Nothing great but I couldn’t pass him up


----------



## blazinsoles

Wow. Great buck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## irishhacker

Great buck ohio!

I took my 11 year old niece out tonight. 
She shot a doe around 545 pm









Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Predator

Congrats on the deer guys - nice buck Ohio! That's awesome.

Last week I was out in MT hunting elk. Decent hunt - saw 3 bulls in the 325-350 range but couldn't get within bow range. Oh well, time to shift focus to deer - season opens Sat. Will be a slow start the first 2 weekends because of other obligations but should get out a couple times this weekend so we'll see.

Hope everyone has some fun and productive hunts out there!


----------



## superslamsam

Congrats to everyone that's on the board already! Great job! I'll be out this Saturday for the first time and have an itchy trigger finger. Lol. Good luck everyone!


----------



## tyepsu

Congrats to everyone that's punched a tag so far. I've had a few chances to take a doe, but just haven't felt the desire to shoot one yet. In the stand as I type this. Maybe tonight. We will see ha


----------



## XxOHIOARCHERxX

tyepsu said:


> Congrats to everyone that's punched a tag so far. I've had a few chances to take a doe, but just haven't felt the desire to shoot one yet. In the stand as I type this. Maybe tonight. We will see ha


Keep at it buddy, good luck!!


----------



## tyepsu

Well I ended up getting down early. Wind was blowing so hard I was hanging onto the tree. Rain came down and radar was showing even more rain on the way. Walk back to atv, drive home and go figure it calms down and no more rain. I don't trust weather forecast at all. I'll give it another try tomorrow. This buck looks big body but short tines and not real wide. Not a shooter in Ohio. 1 more year. I think he was in my food plot, just to aggrevate me grrr.


----------



## deermasher

Way to go xxohio!!!


----------



## John-in-VA

Congratulations XxOHIOARCHE nice looking buck .Nice doe Damathews and Blazinsoles you guy's are getting it done .I hunted one of my Urban spots yesterday evening I only saw one doe .There was a tractor drilling the field and kid's playing in the woods behind me .I'll try my other spot this evening .Good luck everyone ,Hunt safe .


----------



## blazinsoles

Id love to try an urban hunt. Have you experienced many anti hunter landowners? I can just picture some snooty hoa making a real issue of things. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tyepsu

So close last night, but no cigar. Had a 140s 10 point at 50 yards. He just needed to turn and walk my way 15 yards, but he fed off onto the neighboring property. I'll either be after him again tomorrow or Sunday evening.


----------



## John-in-VA

blazinsoles Urban hunting is different .One place I hunt it's 48 acres right in the heart of town .There are Anti's on both ends of the property .One doesn't even know I back there it's worked just fine so far .
The other end I have 2 people one doesn't want me to recover any deer that make it onto his prop ,I do anyway .I'll go in at last light or first light with out a head lamp .
The other guy was a pain in the ass .He thought he could ride his UTV up and down the easement .I asked him to not do that while I was hunting back there .I had to get the police involved .The easement is owned by the woman I hunt on .I had to post that end to help keep him off .Other than lawn mowers and weed eaters dog and trespassers it great hunting .Most of them bother me more than the deer they are used to it .


----------



## MSWV

Hey Guys - Good Job! We are off to a good start. My hunting has been limited so far but I should get plenty of opportunities in the next few weeks. Took my daughter yesterday evening and she put meat in the freezer!


----------



## hawkdriver55

MSWV said:


> Hey Guys - Good Job! We are off to a good start. My hunting has been limited so far but I should get plenty of opportunities in the next few weeks. Took my daughter yesterday evening and she put meat in the freezer!
> View attachment 7709411


That is GREAT!!! Awesome to see young people enjoying hunting. (My kids could care less about it)


----------



## hawkdriver55

Went out this morning after I got off work and put a 5 gallon "jerry can" filled with water in my wife's blind down on the swamp. The wind is picking up and the rain starts this afternoon. Hope the weight of that water can helps hold it down. It looks like this hurricane might blow through and be gone by Monday morning. If it is I will hunt a remote public spot after I get off work that morning. Shows a wind straight out of the north. That should put the deer cruising on my side over the ridge. Hope I can get across the stream after all the rain.


----------



## superslamsam

Heading out in the morning for the first day of PA archery season. Hoping for decent weather. Good luck everyone and be safe!


----------



## superslamsam

Heading out in the morning for the first day of PA archery. Hoping for some good weather. Good luck everyone and be safe!


----------



## deermasher

Finally!! October 1st will be here tomorrow morning and my season will begin...
Wishing best of luck to everyone who's able to go...


----------



## John-in-VA

Well our reg season starts today .I have to work but I wouldn't be going out in all the rain anyway .I'm only working one day a week for the winter so I have plenty of time to fill my tag's .I do have a white water rafting and zip lining trip planned for the 3 rd week but that's only 4 day's .Good luck everyone Hunt SAFE.


----------



## hawkdriver55

Pulled the cards in the swamp today. Had a real nice 8 ptr show up this morning. And the hogs of course are still there.


----------



## hawkdriver55

Made this today waiting to go into work. They get a little fanatical on there arrow weights for whitetail.


----------



## deermasher

*
hawkdriver55
Bloody Arrow = Happiness!*
Joined Sep 6, 2010
5,691 Posts
#329 · 30 m ago

Made this today waiting to go into work. They get a little fanatical on there arrow weights for whitetail.

as long as they are straight should be good to send...


----------



## blazinsoles

I find that ranch fairy incredibly obnoxious regardless of the message. Different strokes for different folks i guess. 

On that note. Soon as i button up some business law homework my tail is gonna bounce some cameras and get in the stand. Stiff north wind which is about as bad as it could be for my spots but limited time calls for drastic measures. After today i may not get out for a couple weeks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MSWV

I had a good hunt yesterday eve. My daughter and I hunted and actually passed on several does and 2 small bucks. I was proud of her for not wanting to shoot at the bucks (shes never taken an archery buck). 

My son hunted with us around the hill and filled a doe tag. Hes 19 and has taken numerous deer but Im still proud of him.. 😁 I promise Ill get us some points before long!! 

My son:


----------



## XxOHIOARCHERxX

Well I talked to the deer processor yesterday and he said my buck was 192lbs hanging weight. No head or hide or hooves. Anybody have a guesstimate at how much he weighed on the hoove?


----------



## XxOHIOARCHERxX

XxOHIOARCHERxX said:


> Well I talked to the deer processor yesterday and he said my buck was 192lbs hanging weight. No head or hide or hooves. Anybody have a guesstimate at how much he weighed on the hoove?


We’ll according to the method of multiplying hang weight by 1.35 he comes out to about 260lbs


----------



## hawkdriver55

My buddy Fire2527 killed a doe a couple nights ago. He posted it for us on the score thread. Told him to share here with the team mates. He is a BUSY guy.


----------



## mtn. archer

Sorry I haven't been more active but work has been crazy! season came in this past Saturday and I have never missed opening day till this year . Im Gonna try to get out Friday lord willing and Saturday and sunday I've got to work. I'll try my best to help out the team . Congrats to the ones that have got meat in the freezer. Stay safe and shoot straight! God bless!


----------



## ks_kiwi

Nice job and great shot MSWV  
Hawk - that meme about made me pee my pants


----------



## hawkdriver55

stuck one this morning. Just about killed my old butt dragging him out of the swamp. Didn’t put a tape on him but I am gonna say 75 inches. The guys said they would tape him after the euro is done next week. I will adjust the numbers on the scoring thread with 12 ringer as needed.


----------



## John-in-VA

I finally got us some points I shot this 8 pointer Tuesday evening Rough score 84 points I'll get a better score in a couple days .
So far I'm having a good week not seeing a lot of deer and only one close enough for a shot .But I did tag a nice Gobbler Monday evening and an 8 pointer Tuesday evening .


----------



## MSWV

Good Job Guys!!!! Im gonna get after it this eve!


----------



## deermasher

nice job guys...keep the points coming .......


----------



## blazinsoles

Nice work folks! Is that plank a homemade deer sled?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John-in-VA

I got us another 50 points this morning ,Urban doe .My camera is still in the truck I'll down load the pictures tomorrow after I get out of the woods .


----------



## hawkdriver55

blazinsoles said:


> Nice work folks! Is that plank a homemade deer sled?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 yes. It is a down sized back board like paramedics use on people. Makes it easier for one person to load a buck into the truck


----------



## John-in-VA

I added the doe from yesterday so we get another 50 points .Plus I tagged another doe this morning .To bad we don't get anything for a 3 rd deer .


----------



## MNmike

I plan on my first hunt tonight.
We had a good hard frost this morning. That should sweeten the food plot.
Only getting doe and small bucks on camera lately.


----------



## John-in-VA

MNmike said:


> I plan on my first hunt tonight.
> We had a good hard frost this morning. That should sweeten the food plot.
> Only getting doe and small bucks on camera lately.


Good Luck.


----------



## ks_kiwi

Hawk - that backboard is a great idea and I love that your arrow is still in him in the truck  
John- you are a slayer! Hope you have lots of freezer space 
I filled a doe tag yesterday morning. 22yd. She dropped more than I expected at the shot so it's a little high but she only ran about 35yd. That was fortunate because almost no blood trail - just her lungs filled.


----------



## superslamsam

Got on the board tonight with a nice doe. Congratulations to everyone that's scored so far. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## hawkdriver55

We are dropping deer on a daily basis fellas!!! Congrats and keep shooting!

I am back at work for another week starting in the morning. So good luck to you guys that can get into the woods this week.


----------



## tyepsu

Hey guys. Not to hijack this thread but could some input. About 7:05 shot a doe. Shot looked good, maybe a touch low. Lighted nock showed in her as she ran off. Waited 25 minutes, got done, texted my Amish renter and we started tracking slowly. She ran path I mow for about 80 yards and then turned and went into this thick briars below my house. Followed more blood. Would be anything from a few droplets to spot the size of a hand. About another 75 yards blood stopped. Looked to my left 10 yards away and there she lay, still alive. Didn't have my bow as it was after dark and we were tracking in that thick junk. Were trying to decide what to do. Took one step and she jumped up, ran and sounded like she fell over again. That was about 8pm. Snuck back up to my house. It's going to be cool overnight but there are a good amount of Coyotes in my area. Thoughts? Go back tonight or wait until morning


----------



## superslamsam

tyepsu said:


> Hey guys. Not to hijack this thread but could some input. About 7:05 shot a doe. Shot looked good, maybe a touch low. Lighted nock showed in her as she ran off. Waited 25 minutes, got done, texted my Amish renter and we started tracking slowly. She ran path I mow for about 80 yards and then turned and went into this thick briars below my house. Followed more blood. Would be anything from a few droplets to spot the size of a hand. About another 75 yards blood stopped. Looked to my left 10 yards away and there she lay, still alive. Didn't have my bow as it was after dark and we were tracking in that thick junk. Were trying to decide what to do. Took one step and she jumped up, ran and sounded like she fell over again. That was about 8pm. Snuck back up to my house. It's going to be cool overnight but there are a good amount of Coyotes in my area. Thoughts? Go back tonight or wait until morning


I'd probably go out later or I'm afraid you'll find a half eaten deer in the morning. Sounds like she's hurting pretty good. Good luck either way!


----------



## tyepsu

Found her!! Surprised she made it as far as she did. Shot was a tad high and back maybe. Probably 250 yards total. Onx really helped me. Marked where I jumped her earlier and started by looping around. Found small amounts of blood and just went really slow. Was following blood and suddenly she was laying dead right in front of my boot.


----------



## MNmike

Congratulations!


----------



## hawkdriver55

tyepsu said:


> Found her!! Surprised she made it as far as she did. Shot was a tad high and back maybe. Probably 250 yards total. Onx really helped me. Marked where I jumped her earlier and started by looping around. Found small amounts of blood and just went really slow. Was following blood and suddenly she was laying dead right in front of my boot.


Outstanding Way to stick with it.


----------



## John-in-VA

tyepsu said:


> Found her!! Surprised she made it as far as she did. Shot was a tad high and back maybe. Probably 250 yards total. Onx really helped me. Marked where I jumped her earlier and started by looping around. Found small amounts of blood and just went really slow. Was following blood and suddenly she was laying dead right in front of my boot.


Good deal.


----------



## tyepsu

Thanks guys!! Bucks only for me until after the rut. Going to give my property a rest for at least a week.


----------



## deermasher

Congratulations on all the kills...I've been out everyday so far...no shots taken yet


----------



## MSWV

Congrats Guys! We are doing good! Im still not on the scoreboard BUT I had my 2021 Target buck show up for the 1st time this fall! he stayed almost all night yesterday! he lost a few inches for some reason but I think he will still push 150"..


----------



## ks_kiwi

tyepsu - great job of being diligent and following through. Congratulations. Enjoy those back straps.
I had a very tricky 30yd shot last night at a busy coyote. He got to slip by unscathed and I got to keep a busted arrow and BH 
Still worth it


----------



## hawkdriver55

ks_kiwi said:


> tyepsu - great job of being diligent and following through. Congratulations. Enjoy those back straps.
> I had a very tricky 30yd shot last night at a busy coyote. He got to slip by unscathed and I got to keep a busted arrow and BH
> Still worth it


I shoot everyone of those things that comes with in range. I am not picky about shot placement either. If I can hit it ....I let one fly.


----------



## John-in-VA

I know we don't get any points for it ,but I tagged another doe yesterday evening .


----------



## blazinsoles

Busy as heck lately. Will try and get out Friday night. Since i put meat in the freezer opener i haven’t gotten too excited. Waiting for the corn to come off and the action to fire up. Also need to get my boys out to ground blind before the tags are filled. One more family camping trip and the weekends should open up a bit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## XxOHIOARCHERxX

blazinsoles said:


> Busy as heck lately. Will try and get out Friday night. Since i put meat in the freezer opener i haven’t gotten too excited. Waiting for the corn to come off and the action to fire up. Also need to get my boys out to ground blind before the tags are filled. One more family camping trip and the weekends should open up a bit.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have one more family camping trip as well then the following week I’ll be taking the camper to Vinton County Ohio for my annual hunting trip. I should add a doe from there for my additional 50pts.


----------



## MSWV

Im off work tomorrow & will be hunting.. Im not sure what Ill do.. I may sit in an area that has alot of deer & try to take a doe or I may hunt my spot for my biggest buck. He hasnt came in during daylight but hes coming in more frequently and I think itll be any day. My 2nd biggest buck appears to have broken the end off his main beam & I think hes gonna get the pass this year.


----------



## hawkdriver55

MSWV said:


> Im off work tomorrow & will be hunting.. Im not sure what Ill do.. I may sit in an area that has alot of deer & try to take a doe or I may hunt my spot for my biggest buck. He hasnt came in during daylight but hes coming in more frequently and I think itll be any day. My 2nd biggest buck appears to have broken the end off his main beam & I think hes gonna get the pass this year.
> View attachment 7717505
> View attachment 7717506


I would wait until he shows up on camera during daylight.....or you get a big cold snap. Plenty of season left. Better to be cautious and not risk blowing him out of there or spook him and keep him a creature of the night. Nothing wrong with piling up the bodies on the doe pile. (Just ask John in VA.....the doe slayer)


----------



## MSWV

Yeah - I know deep down that staying out would be the smart thing to do.. Ill prob hunt another stand....😩


----------



## blazinsoles

XxOHIOARCHERxX said:


> I have one more family camping trip as well then the following week I’ll be taking the camper to Vinton County Ohio for my annual hunting trip. I should add a doe from there for my additional 50pts.


What weekend you going to vinton? Ill be there the weekend of the 28th. Stay out of my hotspots! Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John-in-VA

I'm headed to my urban honey hole tomorrow morning .I'm hoping for a shot at a nice buck there .But if a nice size doe gives me a good shot I might just have to take her out .I'm looking for a good size one to get summer sausage made ( jalapeno and cheese ) .
I told my boss I only wanted to work one day a week all winter because I wanted to hunt .He gave me the hole month of November off .


----------



## XxOHIOARCHERxX

blazinsoles said:


> What weekend you going to vinton? Ill be there the weekend of the 28th. Stay out of my hotspots! Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I’ll be there the whole week. Mon the 24th I think clear through that Sunday. Camping at lake alma.


----------



## hawkdriver55

John-in-VA said:


> I'm headed to my urban honey hole tomorrow morning .I'm hoping for a shot at a nice buck there .But if a nice size doe gives me a good shot I might just have to take her out .I'm looking for a good size one to get summer sausage made ( jalapeno and cheese ) .
> I told my boss I only wanted to work one day a week all winter because I wanted to hunt .He gave me the hole month of November off .


John I wish we could count all the deer you are dropping!!!!


----------



## John-in-VA

I might slow down a little Hawk .I still have 3 people looking for deer plus the food bank and Hunters for the Hungry.So how knows.


----------



## hawkdriver55

Score my euro today. Bumped us up a few points and notified the change on the score thread 88 o/8


----------



## MSWV

Good deal Hawk! 
No luck for me today. I passed on some does & had a nice 8 to come in. First time seeing this deer & he was kinda hot after a doe. Not all out chasin but was definitely staying with her. I’ll be unable to hunt now till Tuesday. I coach cross country & it takes a lot of my time but our season is almost over….


----------



## hawkdriver55

MSWV said:


> Good deal Hawk!
> No luck for me today. I passed on some does & had a nice 8 to come in. First time seeing this deer & he was kinda hot after a doe. Not all out chasin but was definitely staying with her. I’ll be unable to hunt now till Tuesday. I coach cross country & it takes a lot of my time but our season is almost over….
> View attachment 7718643


 a month from now the bucks will be losing their minds and the woods will be a circus


----------



## ks_kiwi

Wow team - 2nd place so far!!!
You guys are slaying it


----------



## blazinsoles

ks_kiwi said:


> Wow team - 2nd place so far!!!
> You guys are slaying it


Not a bad spot to be going into November!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hawkdriver55

blazinsoles said:


> Not a bad spot to be going into November!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep November normally shakes up the team totals a good deal. The midwest guys start dropping 140s and 170s and it adds up fast. Several years ago I was on a team and we were leading with a big lead going into mid November. Then BAM out of nowhere teams from the middle of the field exploded with points and huge bucks out of the midwest. Like they say "It ain't over til its over". Everybody stick a couple of does for the insurance and the bucks will be our cherry on top. Then we can all split the prize money..........oh wait, there isn't any. Kill what you want and enjoy the season fellas, it will be gone before we know it.


----------



## ks_kiwi

hawkdriver55 said:


> Yep November normally shakes up the team totals a good deal. The midwest guys start dropping 140s and 170s and it adds up fast. Several years ago I was on a team and we were leading with a big lead going into mid November. Then BAM out of nowhere teams from the middle of the field exploded with points and huge bucks out of the midwest. Like they say "It ain't over til its over". Everybody stick a couple of does for the insurance and the bucks will be our cherry on top. Then we can all split the prize money..........oh wait, there isn't any. Kill what you want and enjoy the season fellas, it will be gone before we know it.


Exactly!
I took a friend out tonite and he got to watch a bobcat hunting a beaver, plus a forky and some does. 
I busted a shooter 10 out in the sorghum when I was climbing into my stand and after that, only a squirrel....but it is so NOT. OVER yet


----------



## MNmike

Just starting to see bucks during shooting hours starting last evening.
This is on the camera and evenings only so far. Starting around 5:30 PM.

Now I'll hunt more. I only hunting my 30 acres so I'm not pressing it until I start seeing some push starting.
It's a funnel with a brook/creek running thru it.


----------



## hawkdriver55

I went to check the cards today before I set with the wife while she bear hunted. This is 70 yards from her stand. I thank he is trying to tell me something,


----------



## MSWV

Hawk - Ive battled bears for years & they can be destructive! Ive totally abandoned feeders & ground blinds because of them! 

Yesterday Evening, My son killed his target buck. I was happy to help track & drag! Starting This weeked Im freed up from coaching & its time to get serious!!


----------



## John-in-VA

I hunted my urban honey hole yesterday morning .I saw 19 different deer by 7:30 am ,I wasn't in my tree 5 min before I had deer 20 yards away .I tagged 2 good size doe and was headed out at about 7:45 am .Now I have to start looking for a better buck .I still need 3 more for a friend and the food bank ..Stay safe guy's always buckle up Good Luck.


----------



## MSWV

John-in-VA said:


> for a better buck .I still need 3 more for a friend and the food bank ..Stay safe guy's always buckle up Good Luck.


Good Job John!!


----------



## hawkdriver55

Whacked us a doe tonight.


----------



## MSWV

Nice! Good shooting too!


----------



## hawkdriver55

MSWV said:


> Nice! Good shooting too!


I wasn't going to shoot her, but she hung out too long and was acting really nervous. She turned quartering away and I couldn't help myself. That arrow just belonged tucked up in the back of the rib cage.........so I let it fly. Went in just before the last rib and came out under the shoulder blade on the other side. She must have dropped and leaned at the shot because I am pretty high up and the exit should have been much lower. She ran about 70 yards and balled up.


----------



## blazinsoles

Camping this weekend. Trying to hammer out homework to get through this semester to free up November and December for stand time. This time next weekend i will be in southern ohio walking aimlessly through hills. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hawkdriver55

Me and Jasper put in about 5 miles in the mountains today. Near ZERO evidence of hunters that high up. No stands and only one water bottle. Found good buck sign and hung a camera on a game path between two heavily rubbed areas. Will hit it around third week of November with the saddle. Will have to pack it out most likely if I get one.


----------



## hawkdriver55

I heard a podcast over the summer where they talked about how a mature buck will sometime just “nic” a couple of trees along a travel route. I found this yesterday and instantly reminded the podcast. Anyone else ever see this?


----------



## John-in-VA

I tagged another urban doe this morning .I had 11 deer around me 9 nice size doe and 2 fawns .I was hoping for a buck I'm going to stay out of there for a couple weeks .I donated it to Hunters for the Hungry ,I try to give them a couple every year .


----------



## XxOHIOARCHERxX

In Vinton county Ohio for the week. Hope to add a doe to our points!


----------



## John-in-VA

MSWV said:


> Good Job John!!


Thanks.


----------



## hawkdriver55

We are holding on to a solid 2nd place rolling into November. Need you Midwest guys to drop some monsters this up coming month.
( Get to it Kiwi....get Chris to put onto one of his "spots" )
I couldn't come out this year with the house build going on.


----------



## MSWV

Ive been in the woods the last several days & dont feel like Im anywhere close to getting one of my shooters... My cameras havent been getting near as much action. I keep telling myself not to panic as I know from the past that bucks will be running wild in a couple weeks. I apologize for not getting my doe yet. My family has killed 3 deer & I dont want to get one processed again YET..


----------



## blazinsoles

XxOHIOARCHERxX said:


> In Vinton county Ohio for the week. Hope to add a doe to our points!
> View attachment 7724734


Getting into much pre rut sign or just hunting food sources? Ill be there by Friday afternoon with a couple friends. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MSWV

Hunted with my daughter yesterday evening.. Had 3 does in front of us for about an hour.. They left and we hear another deer coming in just before dark but It hung up about 40 yards away. it stood there for 10 minutes or so then I caught a glimpse of it walking away. I think those evening thermals got us.. Were not sure what deer it was but her #1 buck was on the camera 3 times last night.. 😫


----------



## MNmike

Went to the food plot blind Tuesday evening. Had a doe and 2 fawns come in late. Doe was nervous and keep a distance. Must of caught wind of me. She left and a few minutes later the fawns.

Went this morning. Nothing.

No scrapes around. Checked the camera and this is the only buck this week.

I'd take it.


----------



## MSWV

I picked up 3 new bucks last night on my cameras & this ones neck looks swollen! Gettin close! 😄
r


----------



## MNmike

Was out this morning.

Just a button buck and his sister around 0800. Had grabbed the bow and waited for mom. She must of been feeding in the trees and brush.
Watched them around and under my stand for 10 minutes.


----------



## MSWV

Seen several cruising bucks this eve.. all were small but I’m more excited as I’ve been all season! I got a pic of a buck I saw in July! First pic I’ve had of him! Bout 2 miles away from his july home.


----------



## blazinsoles

Headed to southern ohio tomorrow. This will be first full sits for the year. Cant wait to get after it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hawkdriver55

blazinsoles said:


> Headed to southern ohio tomorrow. This will be first full sits for the year. Cant wait to get after it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good luck!!!!! Travel safe.


----------



## MNmike

Nothing seen this morning.
Except dozens of Robin.
Must be a migration. They make a lot of noise.
Did see some new rubs and trails. The 8 I got a pix of on the 24th was back again. Later in the night, but still not late into morning.


----------



## John-in-VA

I hunted yesterday evening in the County I saw 6 deer and had 2 doe feeding less that 10 yards from my tree .I gave them a pass .
I hunted one of my urban spots this morning and had a doe and fawn at about 25 yards they also got a free pass .I'll be back in a tree this evening .Good luck everyone ,Hunt safe buckle up .


----------



## blazinsoles

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Predator

Well, slow start to the season but was blessed to be able to make up for it this morning with 2 does a little less than 2 hours apart. 100 points on the board. Next 2 long weekends will be looking to replace one of those with a buck - we’ll see.
Only downside is I have a lot of processing to do this weekend!


----------



## John-in-VA

Congrats Predator nice looking doe .


----------



## Predator

Thanks John. Both nice mature does - one was a big old one with the teeth worn down.

This big boy started showing up on camera a bit. Would love a crack at him. Unfortunately the forecast for next weekend looks like rain almost the entire time which I’m not liking. No flexibility on hunting days though due to work.


----------



## blazinsoles

That was quite disappointing. Ended up hunting a different park than originally planned. Between three of us did not come up with any solid deer sign. 

Hoping to get back into the home turf tomorrow night. Do some scouting and set a ground blind for late season with the kids. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deermasher

Put 50 points on the board for us tonight. In iowa spikes are considered anterless.


----------



## hawkdriver55

deermasher said:


> Put 50 points on the board for us tonight. In iowa spikes are considered anterless.
> View attachment 7728622


Outstanding. Stacking up the points.


----------



## hawkdriver55

Got the switchback loaded up in the truck. If the weather breaks and the rain stops I will run out the door from the office in the morning and head to a public spot about 30 minutes away. Forecast looks like rain but they could be wrong I hope. Really want to get this bow out in the woods.


----------



## Predator

Wow - brings back memories hawk. I owned a Switchback back in the day - great bow.


----------



## Predator

Deermasher pushed us over 800 - only about 50 out of the lead right now from what I can tell. Points can add up quickly with a bunch of antlerless deer.


----------



## blazinsoles

Just went and shuffled cameras a bit. Saw more deer sign in the 100 yd walk than all weekend. Couple rubs and scrapes starting. Made a bonehead move and forgot to flip one camera on last time out so i missed out on a couple weeks of data. Such is life. Anxious to get out tomorrow night. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deermasher

Looks like we're 1/8th point out of 1st place


----------



## MSWV

Ive been in the woods a few days and have had some awesome time in the stand. Ive been surrounded by deer and my cameras are picking up big time! Bad news though: My number 1 buck has been shot.... My cousin, whom I hunt with, shot him late saturday evening and we still havent recovered him... We searched the place hard but no luck. He shot in low light and didnt see exactly where his arrow hit but it was a 25 yard shot and he was very confident. We only found blood for 20 yards or so and no arrow. We are now hoping he shows back up on camera..


----------



## ks_kiwi

MSWV said:


> Ive been in the woods a few days and have had some awesome time in the stand. Ive been surrounded by deer and my cameras are picking up big time! Bad news though: My number 1 buck has been shot.... My cousin, whom I hunt with, shot him late saturday evening and we still havent recovered him... We searched the place hard but no luck. He shot in low light and didnt see exactly where his arrow hit but it was a 25 yard shot and he was very confident. We only found blood for 20 yards or so and no arrow. We are now hoping he shows back up on camera..


That is always so disheartening. Hope you see him on cam. Some of them have no 'quit' and are indestructible.  
I got back from a beach trip and am ready to make the rut fun with some time off coming up. 
Definitely seeing some neck swelling but the bigger bucks are only showing on cams in the dark still.
Predator - that's a really nice buck with the kicker 
Not sure if this is a booner or not...only that he was out of season and had to go back


----------



## John-in-VA

I hunted one of my urban spots yesterday morning .I started to climb down at about 10:15 I made it all the way down as I was ready to step out a doe ran down the ridge with a decent buck right on her tail .So back up I went and sat till 11:30 I didn't see a thing .Yesterday even I went back to the same woods I saw 2 doe and 2 yearlings .
I have a DR appointment this morning but I'll be back in a tree some were this evening .Good luck everyone Hunt safe .


----------



## MSWV

Thats a monster Red Snapper Kiwi! 

Still havent had my buck to show back up but have already found another #1!!! I need to be in a stand now but have too many things scheduled for this week. I wont get another chance till Saturday but after that Ill be In the woods till Im tagged out!!


----------



## blazinsoles

Went out last night and hung with the squirrels. Also pissed in a couple scrapes. Back out tonight. Wind shifted a bit so will likely sit on the ground in an old fence row to observe. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MSWV

U


blazinsoles said:


> out last night and hung with the squirrels. Also pissed in a couple scrapes. Back out tonight. Wind shifted a bit so will likely sit on the ground in an old fence row to obse


Good Luck Man! 

I just turned in a vacation day to my boss for Friday!


----------



## blazinsoles

Observation sit got western real quick. Shooter buck was standing in the field when i got out. Tried to make a move but ultimately fell on my face. Think it was one of these two. 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John-in-VA

I hunted another farm in the county this evening .I had 2 small doe right up under my stand .Easy shot if I wanted one but I'm trying to hold out for a real big doe or a better buck .
Good luck everyone .


----------



## hawkdriver55

Hunted the swamp this evening again. Temps in the 70s. It’s like someone flipped a switch and the deer and hogs just shutdown. Going to a public remote spot tomorrow evening. Have not been in there for a month. Will check the camera on the way out.


----------



## superslamsam

Got this guy last night in Indiana. Will get him scored and posted asap. I'm guessing around 135. Pic doesn't do him justice. Congratulations to everyone that's scored and good luck to everyone!


----------



## MSWV

Good Job Man! Looks like a nice one! 

I had a good sit this morning.. Was covered up with deer but no shooters.. Its gonna happen any day! Ill be sitting all day tomorrow!


----------



## deermasher

rained out today and maybe tomorrow .....grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## John-in-VA

Congrats Superslamsam nice looking buck .
I hunted this morning and this evening .I didn't see a thing I'm thinking to hot I got out of my stand at 6:45 this evening and it was still 73 deg's .I'll try again tomorrow .Good luck everyone .


----------



## mtn. archer

Sorry I haven't been more active . Work has been crazy. Haven't hunted much, but got out this evening. busted a doe with my crossbow really wanted to hunt more with my compound but it just hasn't worked out this year . Dont know when I'll get out again but good luck to everyone else. Just happy I could help some with points and she will be good eating.


----------



## ks_kiwi

Nice job Sam and MtnArcher. great you all are getting out and filling tags. Lots of rain here today and then the wind  
Sigh. Taking a kid out tomorrow and ready to really spend some time after that.


----------



## Predator

Congrats guys! Great work!

Yeah weather sucks. Bumped a decent buck bedded 40 yds from my stand Thur afternoon going in and then saw only does after that. Warm and windy - not good. Yesterday morning was dead - nothing. Then the rain rolled in and I headed home. Big system with rain continuing through mid-day today. Heading back out this afternoon after rain clears but supposed to be 24 mph sustained winds. Sunday looks better. Then have to travel for work for 3 days. Weather looks much better next Fri-Mon when I’m taking a 4 day weekend as my last attempt prior to the orange army showing up.


----------



## blazinsoles

Getting all this same weather in NW Ohio. Gets worse as the day goes on. High winds and rain at 5 pm. Wife out of town I was planning to set and sit with my kids in a ground blind. Might be tough in 25 mph. May take them out for a card pull this morning and look for hot scrapes before the rain. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blazinsoles

Congrats on the deer mtn archer and superslam


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John-in-VA

Congrats mtn archer nice looking doe .
Raining here so I went back to bed this morning .I'll wait and see what the evening brings .Good luck everyone .


----------



## MNmike

Sorry guys.
I burnt my buck tag on rifle opener.
Sucks because it was at 16 yards.

But I now plan on going with bow only and start shooting does.


----------



## ks_kiwi

MNmike said:


> Sorry guys.
> I burnt my buck tag on rifle opener.
> Sucks because it was at 16 yards.
> 
> But I now plan on going with bow only and start shooting does.


Do we still get to see pics?


----------



## hawkdriver55

Good news our teammate Fire2527 just killed a good buck in Missouri tonight. He got a good pic with the buck and his bow so some points are heading our way. He is heading back east in the morning and we may get to do a little hunting together next week.


----------



## John-in-VA

I hunted yesterday evening only deer sighted was a small 6 pointer .Good luck everyone .


----------



## blazinsoles

Hunting a new spot on the farm at a transition between some thick bedding and 5 acres of standing corn. Had two does blast by me in a full sprint has me wondering if the farmers kids are playing in the woods. Something moved them to the next county













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deermasher

Well guys as soon as I can get caught up I'll post for some points on the score thread.


----------



## hawkdriver55

Hunted the swamp and did one sit in the mountains last week. Hitting the swamp again Monday and then a couple of days up in the mountains Tuesday and Wednesday. Not seeing any big deer yet. Temps have been way too warm. 80 degrees.


----------



## Predator

Sat all day yesterday. Saw my #1 shooter (pics above) at 6:45am on a doe. Unfortunately he was well out of range and wouldn’t come to any calling. Kicker is I’m almost certain he walked right under one of my other stands. Wind wasn’t ideal for that stand but still painful. Headed out of town for business now but will back at it Fri - Mon when it’s going to be cold and good hunting conditions.


----------



## MSWV

WTG Deermasher!! Good job man

Ive been covered up with deer activity but have yet to lay eyes on my 2 shooters Im after. Ill be in the stand again this eve.


----------



## Fire2527

Went to Missouri and good friend let me hunt his farm. I asked him if rattling worked in Missouri and he said he had rattled bucks in several times. So it got quiet in the afternoon and gave it a try asking with shaking a dead tree branch next to meb for ground effect. This dear was heading straight to me before I could hang the rattle up. 

He worked a scrape off to my right and left thru thick cover. He didn't respond to grunting so street couple minutes decided to rattle again. He walked in the thick cover behind me and down the creek. Popped back up in the opening at 38yds.

Not a huge guy with the busted rack but exciting story for me and first time rattling a deer in.


----------



## MSWV

Good Job Man! He looks to have really liked fighting and rattling!!


----------



## John-in-VA

Congratulations deermusher and Fire 2527 way to go .
Good luck everyone .


----------



## ks_kiwi

Way to go deermasher and Fire!
I loved to hear that whole story of the rattling and 38yd is great shooting.
This E wind is killing me. Very few of my spots work for that.
Had a huge doe at 5yd last night but there wasn't a chance to grab my bow before she got a big noseful of me


----------



## deermasher

Got mine measured and entered today. Hopefully I can replace him with a little bigger buck on my state tag. This one was on my landowner tag.....maybe we will pull into 1st place on the next update


----------



## MSWV

Hey Guys, Had my #1 come in yesterday evening at the edge of dark.. He came in fast and chased a doe off before I could even get ready. After she ran off, he came back to check another doe and stopped perfectly for me. I drew back and had a hard time gathering light through my peep. I rushed and maybe panicked slightly and released.. He was only 23yards but I shot right over his back. He ran off but wasnt sure what happened.. Im covered up with does at this spot and believe he will be back but Im going to give it a day or so before I sit there again. Im really glad I missed instead of hitting him high and injuring him.. Still in disbelief & feel like I blew it though...


----------



## superslamsam

Hey guys, just scored my buck and entered him on the score page. Added 136.25" to our score. Good luck everyone!


----------



## deermasher

Good job superslamsam ...I dropped another doe tonight. No points for her but more meat in freezer


----------



## MSWV

Good Job Guys! 

I had a few good trips out in the last 2 days! Been seeing some nice ones! Passed on 2 nice bucks yesterday that I may regret later on but thats the fun of it! Im working today and tomorrow but Ill be off next week & we are expecting a cold front!


----------



## hawkdriver55

I spent yesterday up in the mountains at a spot that I have waited 8 months to hunt. It’s almost 2 miles back in the hills. Tons of buck sign up there. But all I saw was 5 bears in 3 hours. Cold weather coming next week so I will head back up there.


----------



## blazinsoles

Snuck into a fence row late tonight. Mission to pull cards in anticipation for Saturday cold front. Had a doe at 30 yds but her side piece never showed. Card pull was quite disappointing. Saturday will by far be our coldest morning this season. Hopefully the action will fire up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John-in-VA

I have been putting a lot of time in my stand .I have been covered up with doe and small bucks and spikes .
I had one shooter at less than 10 ft from my tree ,I was hunting the edge of some new cut over .He was standing behind a couple small oak trees no was to get a clean shot he only needed to take 2 more steps and it would be wide open he turned and walked away never giving me a shot .I hunted one of my urban spots yesterday morning I saw 3 doe and 2 spikes and a small 4 pointed .I hunted on Johnson Mtn wed evening I went in at 1:30 saw 2 doe 5 min later I ended up seeing 10 deer I had a big body deer circle around me at dark .I saw deer come out of some old cut over I grunted couple times 15 min later this deer was right behind me to dark to tell what it was .Rained out today I'll be back at it tomorrow .
Good luck everyone .


----------



## hawkdriver55

Pulled the card on our new mountain property. Finally had a good buck show up. Surprised anything is up there right now with all the construction going on.


----------



## hawkdriver55

blazinsoles said:


> Snuck into a fence row late tonight. Mission to pull cards in anticipation for Saturday cold front. Had a doe at 30 yds but her side piece never showed. Card pull was quite disappointing. Saturday will by far be our coldest morning this season. Hopefully the action will fire up.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep next week is gonna be good! Even calling for snow here. Glad I took some vacation. I will be off for 10 days in a row starting Monday. Just finished up a 11 day stretch of enjoying not having to go to work. Down side is we are stuck in a rental in the city while our love shack is being built so it take a while to drive to my nearest hunting spot. Takes an hour to get to the mountains from here. Only 60 more days and we should be moving up there lord willing.


----------



## MSWV

Im at the office today but am leaving for the stand around noon. Ill be off till next thursday! Im now up to 3 shooters at my stand & will be happy with any of them!!


----------



## hawkdriver55

Cold front is on us fellas. Stick'em if you can.


----------



## blazinsoles

Was in this stand no later than 6:40 this morning. Heard some grunt and working a scrap fairly early but never saw the culprit. Worst part about hunting close to home is I’ve always got work to be done. Its too easy to climb down to do chores around home…












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John-in-VA

I hunted over on Johnson Mtn again this evening .I had 2 nice size doe at about 25 yards .I wanted to tag one but we had rain coming in again plus I didn't have my 4 wheeler with me .Long hard drag so I passed .I'm still looking for a bigger buck.


----------



## MSWV

Came really close the last 2 days. Had pics of my number 1 on Friday and seen him up close yesterday morning. I just didnt get a shot. He came up behind me while I was glassing a couple other deer. Caught me by complete surprise & I didnt even get pulled back before he got after a doe. He chased that doe all morning and later wen in front of another hunter. I am now scrambling to get on some other bucks.. 😫


----------



## deermasher

Dropped another doe today. I have one more state wide anysex tag to go. Hopefully I can fill it and change out my other buck


----------



## hawkdriver55

Well the weighted vest and treadmill training paid off today. The oddball 7 ptr walked by today and I had been in the stand less than 10 minutes. I was solo this morning and had to quarter and pack him out myself. .75 miles of hiking back to the truck. Public land in the mountains.
























Knees are feeling it tonight. They weighed the pack at the processor and it came in at 92 lbs. first kill with the Mathews Switchback Thanks John for the Mathews goodies, the whisker brisket worked perfect.


----------



## John-in-VA

Congratulations Hawk on your first deer with your switchback .I tagged a lot of deer with mine,great shooting smooth bow's.
Your welcome for the Mathew's stuff it went to a good home .I loved the whisker biscuit for hunting best hunting rest ever ,I have tried a ton of them .Again Congrat's on your buck.


----------



## John-in-VA

Congratulations on your doe deer masher .
I hunted the cut over yesterday morning .I was covered up with both deer and Turkey's .I had about 30 birds feeding all around me .I crossed my fingers hoping a nice buck didn't show up while they were there .I saw 10 different deer and 2 different bucks chasing .None of them offered me a shot .There calling for rain again this morning so I'll see what the evening brings .
Good luck everyone .
Again Congrat's Deermasher and Hawk .


----------



## deermasher

Well I filled my state tag today. When I get him home and put a tape on him I'll be trading out my other buck for this one...


----------



## XxOHIOARCHERxX

deermasher said:


> View attachment 7737639
> 
> 
> 
> Well I filled my state tag today. When I get him home and put a tape on him I'll be trading out my other buck for this one...


That’ll help!! Nice job buddy!


----------



## MSWV

You guys are rolling! Congrats to all! 

Im still deerless! I made a few adjustments this morning. Ive been covered up with deer but just not seeing the shooters. Be patient with me fellows!


----------



## John-in-VA

Congrats Deermasher .
I hunted my urban spot this morning I saw 6 doe and one buck ran by me .Why I have no idea I was hoping a bigger buck was behind him but nothing .


----------



## ks_kiwi

Nice work Hawk and deermasher - you guys are keeping us in it.
My rut vacation ran out on Monday. I had seen a couple of nice ones that I'd consider shooters but nothing willing to come within range. 
Monday eve I set the decoy out and had been in the blind for 10min before a small 8pt made his way down the field. He was a little cautious but finally came over and sniffed the decoy's butt.
Then he spent a couple of minutes looking into the woods where the decoy was pointed, trying to figure out what the heck he was just staring at. 
Another one came along just before dark and did the same thing - I ended up having to get out and chase him off. It was an entertaining hunt


----------



## Predator

Congrats on some nice deer guys!

My attempt to swap out one of my does with a big buck this past weekend failed. 4 day weekend with good weather and I did see 3 shooters but couldn’t connect on anything. 2 never came within range although one of them was headed my way across a crp field before putting on the breaks when he crossed my entrance trail - did a 180 and made a loop around me staying out of range the whole time.

Closest call was a nice 10 point that came into rattling (on a delay) Sat morning. Should have drawn as he went behind the first tree as he ended up stopping briefly at 30 yds broadside but I wasn’t yet drawn (he was headed up trail to put him within about 20). Drew when he went behind 2nd tree and he unexpectedly turned right and walked away at an angle with brush separating us - no shot opportunity. Ugh. Game of inches this bow hunting thing. Enjoyed the weekend though.

That was my last hope before the orange army shows up this Friday. I’ll get out some in late season but it becomes very hard to connect with a big buck post rut and post gun season(s). But hey, you never know. Last year I shot a doe 2nd week of Jan that had a big buck trailing her. Problem is he’d already shed out one side so decided to shoot the doe instead of the half-rack.


----------



## hawkdriver55

Little 6 ptr walked right up to me - YouTube 


this happened the day I killed that oddball 7 ptr. I posted this on the bowhunting thread but not sure if you guys saw it.


----------



## ks_kiwi

hawkdriver55 said:


> Little 6 ptr walked right up to me - YouTube
> 
> 
> this happened the day I killed that oddball 7 ptr. I posted this on the bowhunting thread but not sure if you guys saw it.


He sure was curious


----------



## John-in-VA

hawkdriver55 said:


> Little 6 ptr walked right up to me - YouTube
> 
> 
> this happened the day I killed that oddball 7 ptr. I posted this on the bowhunting thread but not sure if you guys saw it.


Great video Hawk.


----------



## MNmike

A doe last night.
Hit high. Left overnight and found today. Arrow never past thru. Broke off and found the BH and 4-5" inside her.
Long track job and a painful retrieve.
Points on the board.


----------



## MNmike

Here is my trail.
New sled broke in half once I got this to the 4 wheeler.


----------



## deermasher

Nice job MNmike we need all the points we can get


----------



## John-in-VA

MNmike said:


> Here is my trail.
> New sled broke in half once I got this to the 4 wheeler.
> 
> View attachment 7742413
> View attachment 7742414


----------



## John-in-VA

I tagged a better buck this morning .I haven't put a tape on him yet but I should get another 20-30 points .Nice tall 10 pointer ,long tines and good mass .Not the best picture I'll up load a better one later from my phone ..


----------



## deermasher

Nice job John


----------



## MNmike

Nice one John!


----------



## John-in-VA

Thanks Guy's.


----------



## hawkdriver55

John-in-VA text me a pic of his deer and its a nice buck. That picture he posted on here doesn't do it justice. He tagged him a good one.


----------



## XxOHIOARCHERxX

Awesome buck John! Congrats!!!


----------



## John-in-VA

I tapped my 10 pointer yesterday I came up with 128 6/8 " I'll post it in the scoring thread .
Like Hawk said the first picture doesn't do it justice it's a nice buck.
He got us and extra 44 points .
Long story I had made a bad shot on him to far back .I looked for my bolt and could not find it .The wood were he headed is kinda open I could see up in about 70-80 yards I didn't see him laying there .But it leads to some old cut over so I backed out .I went over to my friends farm and had breakfast with the guy's .I gave my deer 3 hr's .
About 40 yards from the shot I started finding blood I tracked it all the way to the cut over .There was a well used deer path were I found the last blood .So I just went down the path for about 100 yards it leads to a bank parking lot down the hill ,I didn't see and sign of him down there .About half way back down the path I was on was another deer trail so I went back to it looking for more blood nothing .So I headed down that path and about 30 yards down it there he was .
What a great feeling finding him ,I hate loosing deer .


----------



## ks_kiwi

Nice buck John!
I blew it this morning  
Took the xbow because I was going to hunt from the blind but when I got there it wasn't that cold (28F ish) so I sat in the cedar tree.
I got blown at for about 15 min and figured the hunt was a bust. Then a spike came in, followed by a doe and a badly busted up 8pt. The 8 was grunting at the spike and protecting the doe like she was his and eventually all 3 wandered off to the N.
Five minutes later a big beautiful 8 with a long sticker/drop off his right side teleported into the middle of my shooting lane only 12yd away. Not sure how I let that happen but he walked straight to me and around the back side of the cedar, popping out on my right at a whole 7yd slightly quartered away. I slid the xbow around the tree and elected to hold it vertical so I didn't have to worry about the limb hitting the trunk. Sadly, there was a cut branch sticking out 2" just above and when I shot, everything blew up. The buck only ran a short distance then started eating and I got to stare at the ruin of cables and string and watch him feed slowly out of range


----------



## John-in-VA

Thanks Ks kiwi
That sucks Ks kiwi having one that close that blowing up your cross bow .Hopefully you didn't crack a limb or bend a cam ,and all it need is a new string and cable . I'm sorry to hear that .
Last year in the late season I was hunting and I had a so so 8 pointer come in real quick from my side and go behind my tree .He was feeding only about 10 yards from my tree ,I got turned around and shot my cam it the tree and the string came off .It made a hell of a noise and you could smell wood burning it hit that hard .The deer ran of I took my bow to the shop everything was ok so he restrung it I finished out the season .


----------



## ks_kiwi

Thanks John.
I pulled it apart, checked it out, put it all back together and re-sighted. 
It is good to go now if I need to take a kid or a novice out but I'm going back to my Bowtech, which I SHOULD have been carrying.
Hunted last night until the rain drove me out and only saw a spike.
The big bucks (apart from my event) are only showing late on cams now, so I think the cruising is about done.
Still more than a month to go and if I can get the spark back, there is a chance


----------



## hawkdriver55

ks_kiwi said:


> Thanks John.
> I pulled it apart, checked it out, put it all back together and re-sighted.
> It is good to go now if I need to take a kid or a novice out but I'm going back to my Bowtech, which I SHOULD have been carrying.
> Hunted last night until the rain drove me out and only saw a spike.
> The big bucks (apart from my event) are only showing late on cams now, so I think the cruising is about done.
> Still more than a month to go and if I can get the spark back, there is a chance
> View attachment 7746404
> 
> View attachment 7746402


Kiwi that sucks!!!!!! Sorry that happened. But the good thing is it sounds like the buck wasn't spooked and should still hang around. Grab that bow and head back out after him. Best of luck!!!!


----------



## MSWV

Hey Guys - Im still hanging in! I still havent contributed but Im still holding out for a couple certain bucks. I hunt in an archery only county of WV so, Im not too worried. Be patient with me, Ill get us some points eventually.. I spent last week guiding my kids during rifle season and they done well.. Heres their pics:


----------



## John-in-VA

MSWV said:


> Hey Guys - Im still hanging in! I still havent contributed but Im still holding out for a couple certain bucks. I hunt in an archery only county of WV so, Im not too worried. Be patient with me, Ill get us some points eventually.. I spent last week guiding my kids during rifle season and they done well.. Heres their pics:
> View attachment 7746642
> View attachment 7746643


Congrats two great looking bucks .


----------



## ks_kiwi

wow MSWV - great deer and great memories for your kids (and you  )


----------



## Predator

Nice looking deer MSWV! Always good to get the kids into it. My son lives out in WY and he hunts more than me. All started many years ago when I got him into hunting as a little guy.

Rough luck ks_kiwi - that’s a nice buck. Hoping you get another crack at him. I haven’t been out in a couple of weeks between gun season and the holidays but heading out this Saturday which should be good weather - just don’t know what action will be left after first gun season. This weekend is 2nd gun season so will have to wear orange but will have my new elite Omnia in hand. I know one of the 10s I was after got shot during first gun season but there are a couple of others including the big 9 with a couple of stickers that I’ve not heard were killed. They actually didn’t see much action during first gun season which surprised me as it was good cold weather.


----------



## John-in-VA

Ok guys were still in 2nd place but not by much .Other teams are tagging some monsters .We all need to get back out there and tag a couple doe .That will add up ,I'm still hunting I can't tag anything that will add up for us .I'm out of buck tags I still have 5 doe tags and I'm planning on tagging 2 more if I can one for a needy family I try to help out every year and one for the food bank .I'm still hunting 5-6 day's a week I just haven't had a good shot ,our rifle season is going on now for 2 more weeks and everything is spooked .I'm still hitting my urban spots and hunting the Mtn looking for a bear or deer .
Good luck everyone Hunt safe .Even if we don't tag any more deer we still had a good run this year .One of the best teams I have ever been on .


----------



## deermasher

I fully agree John...I'm all tagged out for bow (6 tags filled) now I'm starting on gun tags...fired 2 shots this morning and filled 2 anterless tags


----------



## Predator

Was out Sat night and had a nice 10 point that I had a run-in with a couple weeks ago inside of 50 yards for at least an hour tending a hot doe. It was like being back in mid-Nov. Clearly a doe that didn't get bred the first time around. It was 2nd gun season and with a gun could have easily dropped him but was only hunting with a bow that night.

It was a stand I hadn't hunted in years but need to start again. Buck got inside of 35 for a bit but was downhill behind branches the whole time offering no shot and then they eventually walked off further down the hill rather than coming up to me. Frustrating but fun sit - also had half rack spike come right under me and saw 6-7 other does. I have some lane clearing and adjustment to do on that stand before next season.


----------



## Predator

deermasher said:


> I fully agree John...I'm all tagged out for bow (6 tags filled) now I'm starting on gun tags...fired 2 shots this morning and filled 2 anterless tags
> View attachment 7750789


You are stacking them up this year deermasher!


----------



## hawkdriver55

I just got back from a week in Disney with the wife. You know you love her when you load up during deer season and drive her to FL to walk around Disney. Got back saturday night. Yesterday we put some corn in the feeder up at the new property in the mountains. She jumped a deer walking in and the camera had a few small bucks and a bunch of does showing up. I am back at work for a week now and will not be back in the woods hunting until next monday. I will focus most of what season is left on trying to kill something up in the mountains. I don't have a exact buck on camera that I would chase up there. It is just that the location has a much better chance of having bigger deer roaming around way up in the hills. Very little hunting pressure that far back and thousands of acres bordering a park. Good luck to everyone still going after them.


----------



## hawkdriver55

Got my euro back for the buck I packed out of the hills.


----------



## superslamsam

Congratulations everyone and good luck to those still out trying to get it done!


----------



## deermasher

It's been a tough week during our gun 2 season. So far I've filled 3 out of my 4 tags. Here's 2 big does


----------



## John-in-VA

deermasher said:


> View attachment 7759185
> 
> 
> It's been a tough week during our gun 2 season. So far I've filled 3 out of my 4 tags. Here's 2 big does





deermasher said:


> View attachment 7759185
> 
> 
> It's been a tough week during our gun 2 season. So far I've filled 3 out of my 4 tags. Here's 2 big does


Congrats Deermasher couple nice looking does.


----------



## Predator

Got a bad phone call from DNR this last week. Said one of my does came back CWD positive and they recommend disposing of meat. Problem is I shot both does the same day so all of the packaging in freezer shows same date. No way to differentiate so guess I need to dispose of all of it. Horrible news.

So I decided I need to see if I can kill any deer other than a fawn to get some meat in freezer. This 2 1/2 year old 8 point came in last night in the snow and single digit wind chills. Got spooky but made mistake of doubling back below me at 22 yds and I heart shot him. Smaller buck than I’ve shot in many years but needed some meat.

Good news is we pick of 55 points as he scored 105 and replaces one of my does. Bad news is he had a big abscess on underside of one rump and smaller on other side lower on leg. Concerned about rump meat and not likely going to use which is a big loss of meat. Not my year when it comes to meat. I’ve got a couple more outings I can sneak in this year but not many given work and travel schedules.


----------



## deermasher

Congratulations on the buck ....sorry to hear about the doe. What time of year was she shot?


----------



## Predator

deermasher said:


> Congratulations on the buck ....sorry to hear about the doe. What time of year was she shot?


Thanks. Killed them Oct. 29 in the morning. Both were mature and seemed perfectly healthy but they usually test positive during incubation period of like 18-24 months before they start showing symptoms. We do have some CWD in northern IL and I have always had the deer tested but have never had a positive case. This one caught me off guard. If I ever kill 2 in one day again will mark packaging with permit number so can differentiate between deer.


----------



## MSWV

Well Guys - Its not looking good for me.. My shooters have completely disapeard on cam.. Im still hunting but refuse to shoot any buck thats not on my list. I will however shoot a couple does before the year is over and get us 100 points and put meat in the freezer. Ill be back in the stand tomorrow .


----------



## hawkdriver55

Predator said:


> Got a bad phone call from DNR this last week. Said one of my does came back CWD positive and they recommend disposing of meat. Problem is I shot both does the same day so all of the packaging in freezer shows same date. No way to differentiate so guess I need to dispose of all of it. Horrible news.
> 
> So I decided I need to see if I can kill any deer other than a fawn to get some meat in freezer. This 2 1/2 year old 8 point came in last night in the snow and single digit wind chills. Got spooky but made mistake of doubling back below me at 22 yds and I heart shot him. Smaller buck than I’ve shot in many years but needed some meat.
> 
> Good news is we pick of 55 points as he scored 105 and replaces one of my does. Bad news is he had a big abscess on underside of one rump and smaller on other side lower on leg. Concerned about rump meat and not likely going to use which is a big loss of meat. Not my year when it comes to meat. I’ve got a couple more outings I can sneak in this year but not many given work and travel schedules.
> View attachment 7760277
> View attachment 7760278


Congrats on the buck. Sorry about the does and CWD. Sometimes it seems like everything is stacked against you and other times you are winning every day. Hope you pop a couple more healthy does to fill the freezer.


----------



## hawkdriver55

I had a couple of hours to burn Saturday so I jumped up in my wife’s ladder stand on our property. Had this little 8 ptr and a busted rack buck walk right under me. Trail camera snapped a pic of him with me sitting in the stand videoing him


----------



## John-in-VA

So sorry to hear that Predator that sucks for sure . I hope you get to tag a couple more before the seasons over .
Congrats on your buck we need the points


----------



## ks_kiwi

Tried to take one for the team (literally) and gave it another whirl tonite before the truly arctic temps hit - got to see the same bachelor group of 6 small bucks. 
I haven't given up but the clock sure is ticking on the KS season for bucks.
When I was leaving the property I found that while I was in there, someone had stolen the cable lock from the gate I came in through. I haven't been locking it behind me because ...well maybe I'm too trusting and it is right on a main highway....but Christmas season. That's just wrong.
Stay safe out there guys and enjoy the holidays.🎁


----------



## hawkdriver55

MERRY CHRISTMAS fellas!!!


----------



## Predator

Merry Christmas!


----------



## deermasher




----------



## MNmike

Hope to put down 50 points this week.


----------



## ks_kiwi

I'm adding 50 points tonite.
Whoop!
There was no wind in the blind and it was pretty comfortable but the sun was so bright I think the deer could see through the mesh. A yearling and a mature doe came in at first but I wanted to see the buck that was following so I held off. He turned out to be maybe a 3yr old with a 5" kicker off his G2. Needs another year, maybe 2. He sure posed nicely though after he pushed the does off.
Right at 5 another pair of does came from the other direction and I didn't bother to check their back trail and just shot the big one.
After they ran off, I looked back and here came a messed up cull buck that I should have waited for. Oh well. 
Still a few days left. He would have only scored maybe 80-90"
You guys have been rocking it!
Happy New Year.


----------



## deermasher

nice job KS ......we needed another 50 to hopefully get back into 2nd place


----------



## John-in-VA

Congratulations Guy .
I saw a real nice looking buck the other evening .I'm out of buck tags ,I still have 5 doe tag's left but I don't feel like shooting any .I had another great year I tagged 3 nice bucks and 6 nice doe .My freezer is full and so are a couple on my non hunting friends , plus a land owners and Hunter for the hungry got one .I might change my mine and tag another one for the hunter for the hungry .
I hope everyone has a Happy New Year .Please stay safe don't drink and drive .
I'm glad I was a great team for a change .We had a good run and if I could add more points I would .
I tag a lot of deer every year ,I mostly urban hunt in the Town of Bedford ,VA we are over run with deer that's why I tag a lot .I keep 2 for myself and had 2 made into summer sausage that I give to land owner I hunt on and friends ,nothing gets wasted .


----------



## hawkdriver55

ks_kiwi said:


> I'm adding 50 points tonite.
> Whoop!
> There was no wind in the blind and it was pretty comfortable but the sun was so bright I think the deer could see through the mesh. A yearling and a mature doe came in at first but I wanted to see the buck that was following so I held off. He turned out to be maybe a 3yr old with a 5" kicker off his G2. Needs another year, maybe 2. He sure posed nicely though after he pushed the does off.
> Right at 5 another pair of does came from the other direction and I didn't bother to check their back trail and just shot the big one.
> After they ran off, I looked back and here came a messed up cull buck that I should have waited for. Oh well.
> Still a few days left. He would have only scored maybe 80-90"
> You guys have been rocking it!
> Happy New Year.
> View attachment 7765561
> 
> View attachment 7765562


. Congrats Kiwi!!!

well looks like I am done for the year guys. My 130ish points is the best I could do. Time to drag out the rifles and kill hogs at night and scout tons of public for next year during the day.
Everyone have a happy and healthy new year. Maybe I will see some of you on a team next fall.

be safe fellas.


----------



## blazinsoles

Ive been absent but still in it. Deer movement takes a drastic swing this time of year. Finally caught up with some does on camera. Will try and atleast get one doe before this season ends. Good work team. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtn. archer

Sorry I haven't been on for awhile but I got some points with a big ol doe for us this morning. Heart shot and a short track job .Picked up a good peice of property 5 minutes from the house, just like 6 days ago and only a week left of season. I've got one tag left . Took 3 with muzzleloader, a 7 point and 2 doe's,1 with a crossbow and 1 with my compound . It's been a great season .


----------



## deermasher

Nice job mtn archer


----------



## mtn. archer

Thanks deermasher


----------



## hawkdriver55

mtn. archer said:


> Sorry I haven't been on for awhile but I got some points with a big ol doe for us this morning. Heart shot and a short track job .Picked up a good peice of property 5 minutes from the house, just like 6 days ago and only a week left of season. I've got one tag left . Took 3 with muzzleloader, a 7 point and 2 doe's,1 with a crossbow and 1 with my compound . It's been a great season .
> View attachment 7769585
> View attachment 7769586


That is a good season!


----------



## ks_kiwi

Nice shot Mt Archer! - no other changes and your 50 points puts us in 2nd place which is pretty darn cool and my highest finish in years 
I sat NYE at a spot that has been untouched all fall - two does came by in range.
The place where I opted NOT TO HUNT because it had been hard hit, had one of the big shooters right at last light 😢


----------



## Predator

Nice job mtn archer!

Nobody is catching team 15 but we’ve had a great showing as a team!

New Year’s Eve will end up having been a wrap for me. Never could connect with a big boy this year. Did go out that afternoon and shoot another big doe with a gun to get a little extra meat in the freezer given all the meat issues I’ve had. Season almost over and won’t get out again before it ends but it was a fun season. Hopefully I’ll have better luck with the big ones next fall - in a bit of a drought on them that I need to break out of.


----------



## mtn. archer

Thanks predator


----------



## mtn. archer

Punched my last tag today, with the smoke pole


----------

